# OBAMA 08



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

HELL YA


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Mccain has alot and i mean alot of catching up to do... But there are still some key states in play here.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the fat lady has sung...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I didnt think florida and cali reported yet?

Either way







here to


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> Mccain has alot and i mean alot of catching up to do... But there are still some key states in play here.


This just in from Fox News..

..Its Split!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thePACK said:


> the fat lady has sung...


please stop posting negative things about my mother....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

over...obama has 297 to mccain 139..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> the fat lady has sung...


please stop posting negative things about my mother....
[/quote]

/tosses a twinky at 06 c6's mother.

WOOOOOOOOO FREE CUPCAKES ON ME AT YOUR LOCAL WALMART, ISLE 12 WOOOOOOO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> the fat lady has sung...


please stop posting negative things about my mother....
[/quote]


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sigh @ Obama


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

YAY!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

thePACK said:


> the fat lady has sung...










YAY!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Sigh @ Obama


I'm depressed, to say the least


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I said it months ago that Obama would be the next President of the United States of America...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Luckily I already bought my ticket to Canada.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

quickly,does anybody have mdmedicine phone #,,,hope the guy alright


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Luckily I already bought my ticket to Canada.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> I said it months ago that Obama would be the next President of the United States of America...


 [email protected]° ???


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I didn't vote for obama, his liberal politics scare the crap out of me. But I couldn't help but think how cool it is we have a black president.

Ammended for appeasement. Indicative of our next 4 years?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wheres exodus ?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> Sigh @ Obama


I'm depressed, to say the least









[/quote]

Yeah well in the style of baddfish...

It won't take long for the SHEEPLE to OPEN THEIR EYES and see that he is gonna be nothing but a POOR leader.























/feels bad for the USA now with their new president elect


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just because its a step forward doesnt mean there wont be many steps backwards...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> Regardless of politics, this race has been amazing. Amazing a black man can run for president. This is a huge step forward, fifty years ago we sent him to the back of the bus. About time a black man holds president.
> 
> I hope of our disenchanted black youth will wake up. This proves you can make it without rapping or dribbling a ball.


wow that has incredibly racist undertones. conrgrat on your bitter loss


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

People are not happy with this election.. People chanting, booing, yelling, crying because of this! This is an outrage.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> People are not happy with this election.. People chanting, booing, yelling, crying because of this! This is an outrage.


I was not happy with the last election!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> People are not happy with this election.. People chanting, booing, yelling, crying because of this! This is an outrage.


please bush cheated to get eleceted teh first time and he barely squeeked in obama took this election by a respectable margin


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> People are not happy with this election.. People chanting, booing, yelling, crying because of this! This is an outrage.


I was not happy with the last election!!
[/quote]
haha, I completely forgot about Kerry

what a strange man...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

well four years of carter led to 8yrs of Reagan....

Answer honestly, would whites be labeled racist if 96% of them voted for their own race over a candidate of a different race?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a very upsetting day.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

A beautiful concession speech by John McCain. A class act.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

no racist undertone. I actually don't mind Obama. A controlled Democratic government scares me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_

I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.

I hope to god that I'm wrong.
And I don't even belive in god.

B. Hussein Obama... make us proud, please.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_
> 
> *I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.
> *
> ...


You ARE wrong...

He is NOT A MUSLIM!!

Why is it so hard for you to understand that??


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> A beautiful concession speech by John McCain. A class act.


agreed, although the crying and the batting of the sympathy eyes kind of upset my stomach..


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> A beautiful concession speech by John McCain. A class act.


Very classy, honestly, I never liked him more then after hearing that speech.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_
> 
> *I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.
> *
> ...


You ARE wrong...

He is NOT A MUSLIM!!

Why is it so hard for you to understand that??
[/quote]

why bother, rejoice in the fact that people that think like him are now in the minority..


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_
> 
> I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


well atleast this election has taught us who the truely ignorant people are


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_
> 
> *I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.
> *
> ...


You ARE wrong...

He is NOT A MUSLIM!!

Why is it so hard for you to understand that??
[/quote]

Oh?
I didn't realized that you know him personally.

Besides, Mr. Smartass... I didn't outright say that he IS a Muslim.
Pay attention.
I said that my instincts tell me that he is, and that I hope that he's wrong.

*Why is it so hard for you to understand that?*


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a great speech by McCain.

Anyone see jesse jackson crying? LOL


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_
> 
> I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


well atleast this election has taught us who the truely ignorant people are
[/quote]

Exactly!
The young hippie crowd that voted for him.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


His FATHER was a Muslin, and named him...

My grandfather was a born again, it didn't make my father a born again... Nor does it make me one..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In all the years I've been on this forum, I've never ever seen so many people on one thread at the same time.
This has got to be a record!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

obama won and prop1 and 2 got passes in mi











Piranha_man said:


> In all the years I've been on this forum, I've never ever seen so many people on one thread at the same time.
> This has got to be a record!


you should of been in AQHU in its prime


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I feel like crying.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> A beautiful concession speech by John McCain. A class act.


Agreed.

Whats up with the media making it sound as if John McCain died?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> In all the years I've been on this forum, I've never ever seen so many people on one thread at the same time.
> This has got to be a record!


you should of been in AQHU in its prime








[/quote]

I've never made a single post in AQHU.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

YOU CAN HAVE MY GUNS WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD FINGERS


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


On that note, you seem like a reta... ah hell







ALLAHLALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA







:laugh:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> obama won and prop1 and 2 got passes in mi


They both did? That's GREAT!!! I'm extremely happy to hear that!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Curley said:


> YOU CAN HAVE MY GUNS WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD FINGERS


Nobody is coming to take your guns....

That is just scare tactic BS drummed up by pundits...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Curley said:


> YOU CAN HAVE MY GUNS WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD FINGERS


No one is touching my guns niether.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So proud of our new president...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys all act like your tough and bad ass about your guns. If the goverment wants them trust me they will take them.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

some of u repubs are impossible.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> In all the years I've been on this forum, I've never ever seen so many people on one thread at the same time.
> This has got to be a record!


you should of been in AQHU in its prime








[/quote]

I've never made a single post in AQHU.
[/quote]

Who posted in: A quick heads up
Poster Posts

*Piranha_man 1 *

only once but you should stop by more often we dont bite lol


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Oh absolutely.
I say we take bets on when.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

There already has been plans for his murder. I radical group of skin heads in texas. Planned to kill a bunch of african americans and all that.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> So proud of our new president...


Till this post, i thought u were one of the Ubber cool people on here....my list of 10 just dropped to 9


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> So proud of our new president...


Till this post, i thought u were one of the Ubber cool people on here....my list of 10 just dropped to 9








[/quote]

Wow man... well, if it's that easy to drop off your list... then drop away.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> YOU CAN HAVE MY GUNS WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD FINGERS


No one is touching my guns niether.








[/quote]

I love it when my gun is touched. Don't worry one day soon your gun will be touched too.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

What have we done...









I already feel bad for the guy tho.. Just hopes that he can lift this country back to its old prestige

At lease the smarter and the better qualified candidate won imo


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> obama won and prop1 and 2 got passes in mi


They both did? That's GREAT!!! I'm extremely happy to hear that!








[/quote]
yea im celebrating right now </////////////#~~~~~~

/thinks my glacoma is acting up lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

FuZZy said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


You're exactly right, and that would be the only negative thing that would result from his assasination.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Oh absolutely.
I say we take bets on when.
[/quote]

You make it sound like its not a possibility... If they want them they will get them. But yourself has just outlined the reason taking our guns away would be a ridiculous decision to make.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Oh absolutely.
I say we take bets on when.
[/quote]

You make it sound like its not a possibility... If they want them they will get them. But yourself has just outlined the reason taking our guns away would be a ridiculous decision to make.
[/quote]

Dude.
If they can't keep guns out of our possession, how do you propose they're gonna succeed in confiscating all our guns?

I mean really.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Yes I do... There are tons of rasict people that will try something.. Scary..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

FuZZy said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


Our country should be very ashamed if he is assassinated.

...security is so extremely tight nowadays though (hence why Bush is still living).


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Oh absolutely.
I say we take bets on when.
[/quote]

You make it sound like its not a possibility... If they want them they will get them. But yourself has just outlined the reason taking our guns away would be a ridiculous decision to make.
[/quote]

Dude.
If they can't keep guns out of our possession, how do you propose they're gonna succeed in confiscating all our guns?

I mean really.
[/quote]

Dude relax...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

And pardon me... I need a moment.

I'm still trying to recover from the humiliation and feelings of despair resulting from the being dropped from Dawg's list of "Uber cool people."









Okay..... I'm over it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MCCAIN GOT SMASHED.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Oh absolutely.
I say we take bets on when.
[/quote]

You make it sound like its not a possibility... If they want them they will get them. But yourself has just outlined the reason taking our guns away would be a ridiculous decision to make.
[/quote]

why because he's already dressed up in camo hiding in a bush outside his house waiting for someone to come "touch his guns"


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have faith SS will keep obama safe. They kept Bush alive, good point.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i sided with you i was just saying. I own guns i would be pretty sad about it to. I just think its funny to hear the quote "They can take my guns after they pry them from my cold dead hands" Prolly from someone who is worried about there BB gun being taken away.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> anyone think they'll be a hit attempt on the new prez..


Oh absolutely.
I say we take bets on when.
[/quote]

You make it sound like its not a possibility... If they want them they will get them. But yourself has just outlined the reason taking our guns away would be a ridiculous decision to make.
[/quote]

Dude.
If they can't keep guns out of our possession, how do you propose they're gonna succeed in confiscating all our guns?

I mean really.
[/quote]

Dude relax...
[/quote]

"Relax?"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> Regardless of politics, this race has been amazing. Amazing a black man can run for president. This is a huge step forward, fifty years ago we sent him to the back of the bus. About time a black man holds president.
> 
> I hope of our disenchanted black youth will wake up. This proves you can make it without rapping or dribbling a ball.


Other than the "about time a black man holds president" statement, I completely agree with what you said. Don't get me wrong, I believe that you can be any race, any sex and become president.

I'm making this statement based on my observations of the DC/VA/MD area, so it may seem like a blanket statement. I find it sad that just because a man of black heritage runs for president, a majority of the blacks in this region goes out to votes. Whereas if a white man ran for president, there would not be as MUCH media coverage or hype on his presidency. Four years ago when I was home on leave, I was listening to a hip-hop radio station and I don't remember the station hyping up the vote for Bush/Gore. This year, this particular radio station ran RAMPANT with Obama support.

Anywho, end rant. Congrats to Obama.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> I have faith SS will keep obama safe. They kept Bush alive, good point.


fuckin a...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> And pardon me... I need a moment.
> 
> I'm still trying to recover from the humiliation and feelings of despair resulting from the being dropped from Dawg's list of "Uber cool people."
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I can barely stomach my dinner listening to Obama talk right now... SIGH.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Well, let's hope that he doesn't follow the advice of his nearly lifelong religious leader's words... _"God damn America!"_
> 
> I'm going to really stay optimistic here and hope that despite the fact that all my instincts tell me that America was so stupid as to actually bring a Muslim extremist into the white house, that I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


well atleast this election has taught us who the truely ignorant people are
[/quote]










maybe mccain can do what gore did...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

FuZZy said:


> I have faith SS will keep obama safe. They kept Bush alive, good point.


He'll be behind bullet proof glass every where he goes.

On another note. Bye bye 7.62 x 39


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, although I've been ultra against Obama and I voted against him, he is now our president afterall.

I just hope he does a good job.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You could not have a written a better script. This election was such great real life-drama


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh and this leaves out future episodes of SNL with Darrel Hammond as McCain...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Regardless of politics, this race has been amazing. Amazing a black man can run for president. This is a huge step forward, fifty years ago we sent him to the back of the bus. About time a black man holds president.
> 
> I hope of our disenchanted black youth will wake up. This proves you can make it without rapping or dribbling a ball.


Other than the "about time a black man holds president" statement, I completely agree with what you said. Don't get me wrong, I believe that you can be any race, any sex and become president.

I'm making this statement based on my observations of the DC/VA/MD area, so it may seem like a blanket statement. I find it sad that just because a man of black heritage runs for president, a majority of the blacks in this region goes out to votes. Whereas if a white man ran for president, there would not be as MUCH media coverage or hype on his presidency. Four years ago when I was home on leave, I was listening to a hip-hop radio station and I don't remember the station hyping up the vote for Bush/Gore. This year, this particular radio station ran RAMPANT with Obama support.

Anywho, end rant. Congrats to Obama.
[/quote]

I see the good ol law enforcement has already succeeded in brainwashing my fine asian marine friend







Black, white or asian we're all American and we're all green and you should have learned that out their on the front line.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Im still ultra agianst him.. What, biggest low blow in my life time..


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe this election will have a positive note. IT WILL GET MY GENERATION INTO POLITICS. Maybe we will keep more of an active interest in our state of affairs, only good could come of it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

FuZZy said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


Honest bro I wouldn't have even have typed those two words together in the same sentence... CIA could be on this site in hours. No joking, not that it matters but they do keep tabs.

Congrads to Obama. It's history. Where the f'is Bush at? Shouldn't he be congradulating Obama, or giving a speech? Is he in a bar somewhere just getting hammered, or packing his sh*t in luggage? He hasn't even been in the news for like 3 months.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As much as there is disagreement between us on this topic, we all do have the most important thing in common.
We want the best for our country.

I'm done bashing Obama... 
It's time now to join the division between us and look to the future.

I hope it's a bright one.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Im still ultra agianst him.. What, biggest low blow in my life time..


I felt the same way when GWB took the White house...

Especially the second time...

You just gotta get over it an accept it the way I had to accept reality after the last 2 elections...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> Im still ultra agianst him.. What, biggest low blow in my life time..


dude, all ur posts in this thread seem like ur crying, why dont u go lay down and bite the pillow.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mccain had his best speach of the entire campaign...sh*t if he could've spoken that sincerely the entire time, im not sure this election outcome would be what it is right now. (oh yeah, and sarah palin was probably the worst decision ever).


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> As much as there is disagreement between us on this topic, we all do have the most important thing in common.
> We want the best for our country.
> 
> I'm done bashing Obama...
> ...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> Im still ultra agianst him.. What, biggest low blow in my life time..


dude, all ur posts in this thread seem like ur crying, why dont u go lay down and bite the pillow.
[/quote]








Maybe I should, because he calls this a win.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


Honest bro I wouldn't have even have typed those two words together in the same sentence... CIA could be on this site in hours. No joking, not that it matters but they do keep tabs.

[/quote]

That's a good point. Suggest we discontinue any discussion of assassination.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


Honest bro I wouldn't have even have typed those two words together in the same sentence... CIA could be on this site in hours. No joking, not that it matters but they do keep tabs.

Congrads to Obama. It's history. Where the f'is Bush at? Shouldn't he be congradulating Obama, or giving a speech? Is he in a bar somewhere just getting hammered, or packing his sh*t in luggage? He hasn't even been in the news for like 3 months.
[/quote]

I don't think CIA keeps tabs on fish forums.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ I second that, as working for police department, all internet activity is extremely tight lately.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry I brought up the word "assasination". I only meant it would be hugely tragic.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> i sided with you i was just saying. I own guns i would be pretty sad about it to. I just think its funny to hear the quote "They can take my guns after they pry them from my cold dead hands" Prolly from someone who is worried about there BB gun being taken away.


BB guns, lol... America is to late for the take of our guns, thier would be a civil war if they tried...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm, it's not a safe idea to go typing those words around, im sure of it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

FuZZy said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


Honest bro I wouldn't have even have typed those two words together in the same sentence... CIA could be on this site in hours. No joking, not that it matters but they do keep tabs.

Congrads to Obama. It's history. Where the f'is Bush at? Shouldn't he be congradulating Obama, or giving a speech? Is he in a bar somewhere just getting hammered, or packing his sh*t in luggage? He hasn't even been in the news for like 3 months.
[/quote]

I don't think CIA keeps tabs on fish forums.
[/quote]

as you are saying that they are tracking your ip







lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just not a good topic to talk about, especially at a time like this. Anyways, P-Fury knows my feelings.. Though, I don't like this, will have to live with it... Let there be peace, happiness, and prosperity. Aimen.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> ^^ I second that, as working for police department, all internet activity is extremely tight lately.


You spelled "success" wrong in your sig. Just a heads up.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

watermonst3rs said:


> Obama assasination would be terrible. Not only on a human level, you never want to see an innocent man die, but how it would divide this country.


Honest bro I wouldn't have even have typed those two words together in the same sentence... CIA could be on this site in hours. No joking, not that it matters but they do keep tabs.

Congrads to Obama. It's history. Where the f'is Bush at? Shouldn't he be congradulating Obama, or giving a speech? Is he in a bar somewhere just getting hammered, or packing his sh*t in luggage? He hasn't even been in the news for like 3 months.
[/quote]

He has already congraTulated Obama.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

with this election al qaedas stock just dropped 90 points... Run for the hills boys and enjoy what little time you have left..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> mccain had his best speach of the entire campaign...sh*t if he could've spoken that sincerely the entire time, im not sure this election outcome would be what it is right now. (oh yeah, and sarah palin was probably the worst decision ever).


yea i agree with that 100%. it was a really good speach, instead he seemed to go into "robot mode" during the campaign.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, although I've been ultra against Obama and I voted against him, he is now our president afterall.
> 
> I just hope he does a good job.


I have to agree with you

I voted against Obama, I don't like the idea of raising taxes, especially in this harder economic time. 
I am not for expanding government either.
But Bush expanded government, and he ran as a conservative--He is not very conservative at all. Bush left a bad taste in true conservative voters mouths, which made them reluctant to vote in force for McCain.

Let's just hope Obama does a good job, and doesn't make America an even bigger nanny-state than it already is.

*I wouldn't mind hearing what people think Obama will do that they really want done--and please-- don't say 'get out of Iraq' because that one is too easy.*


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Liquid said:


> with this election al qaedas stock just dropped 90 points... Run for the hills boys and enjoy what little time you have left..


Actually I think it went up as we are going to be the ones running back home.... How sad.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> I see the good ol law enforcement has already succeeded in brainwashing my fine asian marine friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't fret my friend, I'm above that race sh*t...and no, law enforcement has not brainwashed me yet. Give me another 2 years before you make that statement


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I see the good ol law enforcement has already succeeded in brainwashing my fine asian marine friend Black, white or asian we're all American and we're all green and you should have learned that out their on the front line.


Boy, did you miss his point... Way off there--You're slacking!! lol


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Well, although I've been ultra against Obama and I voted against him, he is now our president afterall.
> 
> I just hope he does a good job.


I have to agree with you

I voted against Obama, I don't like the idea of raising taxes, especially in this harder economic time. 
I am not for expanding government either.
But Bush expanded government, and he ran as a conservative--He is not very conservative at all. Bush left a bad taste in true conservative voters mouths, which made them reluctant to vote in force for McCain.

Let's just hope Obama does a good job, and doesn't make America an even bigger nanny-state than it already is.

*I wouldn't mind hearing what people think Obama will do that they really want done--and please-- don't say 'get out of Iraq' because that one is too easy.*
[/quote]

How about we send more troops to Afghanistan where the terrorists who attacked us live!!!!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Who was that man with Oprah???

So does this mean, all the american men and women who died in Iraq, died for nothing.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Who was that man with Oprah???
> 
> So does this mean, all the american men and women who died in Iraq, died for nothing.


one more... Idk, ask bush







...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Who was that man with Oprah???
> 
> So does this mean,* all the american men and women who died in Iraq, died for nothing.*


If he brings them home right away like he says he's going to do..... Not a solution in my opinion.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

So liquid, you WANT higher taxes??

Sorry, it seems silly to me..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Trust me man you dont type those words anywhere on the internet dont matter if it's a fish forum or a forum about how to weeve burbor carpet with 9 members. It's automatically tracked and looked into, that's why I didnt type those words. But I didn't even notice the 3-4 inch glass around him, till Biden came out. And I'm sure you working at your local PD is a lot different than working for the highest level of military National Security on a secret level. LMAO


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Hopefully Biden helps Obama.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> So liquid, you WANT higher taxes??
> 
> Sorry, it seems silly to me..


I don't know about you but I make less than $250K a year combined with my wifes income and we need a tax break...


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Do you need a tin foil hat?? Is this thought crime you speak of. Remember 1984.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

watermonst3rs said:


> Trust me man you dont type those words anywhere on the internet dont matter if it's a fish forum or a forum about how to weeve burbor carpet with 9 members. It's automatically tracked and looked into, that's why I didnt type those words. But I didn't even notice the 3-4 inch glass around him, till Biden came out. And I'm sure you working at your local PD is a lot different than working for the highest level of military National Security on a secret level. LMAO


It doesnt matter. This is one forum and look how many times its been mentioned. Hell, on AIM about 10 different friends and I have mentioned it. There's probably millions that have said his name and that word within the last 24 hours, not to mention that last few months. Nobody is going to track anybody down and interrogate them... unless it's like a white supremacy site or something.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

You know a kid typed a sentence to that effect in an email to his buddy and CIA was at his door the next just to investigate it. They HAVE to, I'm just saying dont bring it to this site because this site isn't exactly 100% 10/10 on legality dealings.

Ok, yall go ahead.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Who was that man with Oprah???
> 
> So does this mean,* all the american men and women who died in Iraq, died for nothing.*


If he brings them home right away like he says he's going to do..... Not a solution in my opinion.
[/quote]

not really I got a good buddy of mine whose a cop and secretly an Obama supporter







who tells me all his cop buddies including the judge are preaching their vote and views based on race with out any actual policies. He quoted the judge "I'll never vote for a n$gg$r" ... The iceing is earlier when I ran into him at the gas station, he told me that a few of his cop buddies were actually asking people in court who they were voting for before pleaing their tickets down... I told him to file a report and he laughed and said are you kidding me?







Didn't think he had the balls to either.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

While obama was making his first speech as president elect, the camera did a cut to Oprah. Does anybody know who the man she was leaning on is?? seriously.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> If the Marines couldnt do it to him, then law enforcement definitely cant! Joking Prod!
> 
> That brainwashing stuff is so pre-1970's.....


LoL!

I don't know what you're talking about man! I just know that this is my rifle. There are many like it but this one is mine. It is a shoulder fired, magazine fed, gas-operated light-weight weapon that shoots a round effectively at 550ft. Its muzzle velocity is 2850ft/s, with a maximum range of 3634ft.....The red is for the blood I shed, the blue is what makes me true, the gold is what makes me bold, the white is what makes me fight and the green is what makes me mean!

...lol! I'm kidding man, I'm not brainwashed...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

FuZZy said:


> You know a kid typed a sentence to that effect in an email to his buddy and CIA was at his door the next just to investigate it. They HAVE to, I'm just saying dont bring it to this site because this site isn't exactly 100% 10/10 on legality dealings.


Okay, so why are you guys freaking out about this?

Even IF the CIA did search those key words and associate them with this thread they'd just do a minute of follow up reading and realize it's not a damn terror plot on assassinating him and it's just a stupid fish forum discussion...geesh.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hell yeah dude, no more bush, yay obama. 
hats off to mccain, his speach was pretty good.
not surprising, curious to see how much obama actually wins by.

27 people reading this thread right now, i have never seen that many names at the bottom of a thread.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

FuZZy said:


> While obama was making his first speech as president elect, the camera did a cut to Oprah. Does anybody know who the man she was leaning on is?? seriously.


Probably Stedman Graham, her bf. Don't judge me, I lived with 3 women growing up.

NEVERMIND, i just read it was a white guy. Maybe security?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Did they say something like 96% of all African Americans voted for Obama?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

pretty sweet his kids are getting a dog as well


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nick G said:


> pretty sweet his kids are getting a dog as well


I hope they have fun potty training it in the White House.:laugh:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Well, although I've been ultra against Obama and I voted against him, he is now our president afterall.
> 
> I just hope he does a good job.


I have to agree with you

I voted against Obama, I don't like the idea of raising taxes, especially in this harder economic time. 
I am not for expanding government either.
But Bush expanded government, and he ran as a conservative--He is not very conservative at all. Bush left a bad taste in true conservative voters mouths, which made them reluctant to vote in force for McCain.

Let's just hope Obama does a good job, and doesn't make America an even bigger nanny-state than it already is.

*I wouldn't mind hearing what people think Obama will do that they really want done--and please-- don't say 'get out of Iraq' because that one is too easy.*
[/quote]

probably not much. not much changes in DC, especially with the populist style politics of the republicrats. it's not like they really debate anything too fundamental. i was one of the .1% that voted libertarian, so don't blame me (lol.). and i don't agree even w/ some of their ideas. obama can't do sh*t for the economy, it needs to run its cycle. hell, the Fed chairman has more to do w/ that, and well, i could rant about the fed, but i will save that for later, but that entire idea is corrupt to the bone, of having a federal reserve, its about as federal as federal express. i really believe if people knew the truth about the federal reserve and having a centralized bank, they would riot tommorow. i'm done, i'll probably need that mdrs guy to back me up, haha.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> While obama was making his first speech as president elect, the camera did a cut to Oprah. Does anybody know who the man she was leaning on is?? seriously.


Probably Stedman Graham, her bf. Don't judge me, I lived with 3 women growing up.

NEVERMIND, i just read it was a white guy. Maybe security?
[/quote]

...So whats the new book of the month or whatever ever you harpoites call it..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> So liquid, you WANT higher taxes??
> 
> Sorry, it seems silly to me..


I don't know about you but I make less than $250K a year combined with my wifes income and we need a tax break...
[/quote]

I heard that one--My wife and I make much less than 250k a year, and we certainly could use a tax break.. Ain't gonna happen. I just hope it doesn't go up!

Because I know I'm not gonna get a raise, not that my company's owner's taxes are going way up.

Obama also supports more death taxes, like folks can afford that in their deepest time of need...
Nanny state.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Guess our nice 2.20 gas prices will spike up now.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> probably not much. not much changes in DC, especially with the populist style politics of the republicrats. it's not like they really debate anything too fundamental. i was one of the .1% that voted libertarian, so don't blame me (lol.). and i don't agree even w/ some of their ideas. obama can't do sh*t for the economy, it needs to run its cycle. hell, the Fed chairman has more to do w/ that, and well, i could rant about the fed, but i will save that for later, but that entire idea is corrupt to the bone, of having a federal reserve, its about as federal as federal express. i really believe if people knew the truth about the federal reserve and having a centralized bank, they would riot tommorow. i'm done, i'll probably need that mdrs guy to back me up, haha.


Well said. Seems like the imbedded government as a whole needs a clean sweep, because the folks in charge do an excellent job shifting blame, and making us look the other way while they do their dastardly deeds against the populous.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Guess our nice 2.20 gas prices will spike up now.


Please, please no...I will be so sad


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Guess our nice 2.20 gas prices will spike up now.


I hope not!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> So liquid, you WANT higher taxes??
> 
> Sorry, it seems silly to me..


I don't know about you but I make less than $250K a year combined with my wifes income and we need a tax break...
[/quote]

I heard that one--My wife and I make much less than 250k a year, and we certainly could use a tax break.. Ain't gonna happen. I just hope it doesn't go up!

Because I know I'm not gonna get a raise, not that my company's owner's taxes are going way up.

Obama also supports more death taxes, like folks can afford that in their deepest time of need...
Nanny state.
[/quote]

If Obama's plan is implemented, you probably would get a tax break


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I haven't seen it this low in years. Its been dropping 1-2 times a day, and I have a bad feeling about this whole situation.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think i'm gonna live off of welfare these next few years, it seems like prime picking. Since we are getting into the jokes now.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> I haven't seen it this low in years. Its been dropping 1-2 times a day, and I have a bad feeling about this whole situation.


The sad thing is that when it goes up tomorrow it won't be because of economics at all...hopefully I am wrong tho.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


>


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

irishfan 689 said:


> I haven't seen it this low in years. Its been dropping 1-2 times a day, and I have a bad feeling about this whole situation.


The sad thing is that when it goes up tomorrow it won't be because of economics at all...hopefully I am wrong tho.
[/quote]

If the prices increase tomorrow, future is not gonna be bright..







If it doesnt drop tomorrow, it will before jan...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope gas keeps going down, I go on my big trip next week!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


My 77' Camaro gets 8mpg


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


My 77' Camaro gets 8mpg





























[/quote]

Really? 
My 'vette gets 16.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


My 77' Camaro gets 8mpg





























[/quote]

Really? 
My 'vette gets 16.
[/quote]

Damn, my Jeep gets like 14-15. HAHA. Well I speak for us all, when I say we need these prices to stay down.. Thats for sure.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


My 77' Camaro gets 8mpg





























[/quote]

Really? 
My 'vette gets 16.
[/quote]

Ya but it is realy hopped up! 400-500hp!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pit_man said:


> lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


My 77' Camaro gets 8mpg





























[/quote]

Really? 
My 'vette gets 16.
[/quote]

Ya but it is realy hopped up! 400-500hp!




[/quote]

Right on...
Slap some cool, matching mags on that thing and damn!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds much better then when it was idling with that rattle. lol Always gotta love the horses under the hood.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> lol, not only that, I kept my gas hog jeep through all this, my little baby cant handle another gas increase, like it was in june.. 4.70...


My 77' Camaro gets 8mpg





























[/quote]

Really? 
My 'vette gets 16.
[/quote]

Ya but it is realy hopped up! 400-500hp!




[/quote]

Right on...
Slap some cool, matching mags on that thing and damn!
[/quote]
\

I keep puting mag money in gas tank! LOL


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

this post is not to start controversy, but Obama getting chosen for president is horrible.
i bet anything its gonna start racism back up again because african americans are gonna think theyre in charge now and will look down on all races. dont get me wrong i love black people but thats just my prediction.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Sounds much better then when it was idling with that rattle. lol Always gotta love the horses under the hood.


Sounds a LOT better in person! You dont just hear that car you feel it


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

haha, ya man, my family has owned alot of beauties with lots of HP. I couldnt even list some of the monsters and oldies.







Good stuff though.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

watermonst3rs said:


> You know a kid typed a sentence to that effect in an email to his buddy and CIA was at his door the next just to investigate it. They HAVE to, I'm just saying dont bring it to this site because this site isn't exactly 100% 10/10 on legality dealings.
> 
> Ok, yall go ahead.


Barack Obama Assasination

There, I said it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

4Cyl Accord gets 30MPG!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected]° said:


> 4Cyl Accord gets 30MPG!!


you can go like four times as far as me on a gallon! but i beat you there!LOL


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well this went from political to vehicular pretty quick.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well this went from political to vehicular pretty quick.


It seems gas prices are pretty political! But I agree!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> Hopefully Biden helps Obama.


Biden is a moron, but so is Obama, so I guess it just depends who is a bigger moron.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> 4Cyl Accord gets 30MPG!!


you can go like four times as far as me on a gallon! but i beat you there!LOL
[/quote]

:sigh:

I just got married too so it will be a long time before I get a fast car....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Sounds much better then when it was idling with that rattle. lol Always gotta love the horses under the hood.


not to de-rail, but the microphone on the camera was unable to pick up the sound right. I've tried recording my bike before, but it came out garbage.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected]° said:


> 4Cyl Accord gets 30MPG!!


you can go like four times as far as me on a gallon! but i beat you there!LOL
[/quote]

:sigh:

I just got married too so it will be a long time before I get a fast car....
[/quote]

Congrats on the ball and chain! Sorry bout your hot rod days!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> Hopefully Biden helps Obama.


Biden is a moron, but so is Obama, so I guess it just depends who is a bigger moron.
[/quote]

Maybe moron x moron = genius. Or not


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Obama's first appointment: chief of staff: Rahm Emanuel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rahm_Emmanuel

Son of a Zionist militant from Jerusalem.

It's clear that Obama will be a very pro-Israel president


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Obama's first appointment: chief of staff: Rahm Emanuel
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rahm_Emmanuel
> 
> ...


Pro middle-east in general president


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Pit_man said:


> 4Cyl Accord gets 30MPG!!


you can go like four times as far as me on a gallon! but i beat you there!LOL
[/quote]

:sigh:

I just got married too so it will be a long time before I get a fast car....
[/quote]

Congrats on the ball and chain! Sorry bout your hot rod days!
[/quote]

I still have a 300+ HP Turbo'd Honda B series motor w/ITR trans and Accel DFI Gen 7 management system in my buddys garage...

But I am prolly gonna sell it to renovate my kitchen...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wonder how long it will be before some white supremacist assassinates obama and that retard biden takes over


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nevermind said:


> Hopefully Biden helps Obama.


Biden is a moron, but so is Obama, so I guess it just depends who is a bigger moron.
[/quote]

lol, good stuff.









I agree this thread has gone all over, but this thread made history.. Having like 30 people and chatting 9 pages in 2 hours.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Puff said:


> i wonder how long it will be before some white supremacist assassinates obama and that retard biden takes over


I prefer that scenario to the one where McCain crokes from old age and his dimwit running mate took over...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Puff said:


> i wonder how long it will be before some white supremacist assassinates obama and that retard biden takes over


This has been discussed already...

I pray (and im an agnostic) that such an awful even doesn't occur when we have the eyes of the world on us proving how far we have come!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> i wonder how long it will be before some white supremacist assassinates obama and that retard biden takes over


This has been discussed already...

I pray (and im an agnostic) that such an awful even doesn't occur when we have the eyes of the world on us proving how far we have come!!!
[/quote]

Well we havent come that far since at his speech in grant park he was all ready behind protective glass. Bush is the worst president in history and doesnt speak behind glass.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> i wonder how long it will be before some white supremacist assassinates obama and that retard biden takes over


This has been discussed already...

I pray (and im an agnostic) that such an awful even doesn't occur when we have the eyes of the world on us proving how far we have come!!!
[/quote]

Well we havent come that far since at his speech in grant park he was all ready behind protective glass. Bush is the worst president in history and doesnt speak behind glass.
[/quote]

Because as much as people hate him, and they very much do...

Noboby would add extra security just because of his race...

Lets face it, there are a lot of backwards people in this country that still think the color of your skin matters...

I just have to trust in the governments ability to protect him and prevent such a happening before we ever even hear of it like they have done since 9/11 protecting us from terror attacks, foreign and domestic..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Really all i can say is wow... we will have to see how things play out in the next few years.... or months.... i just wana see what happens with the stock market opening and closing rates in the next month


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I an very f'ing happy he won....

I just hope, he does what he said he would do..

Oh, and I see that prop. 8 is winning in CA, dam I am very proud to be from Cail.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

sadboy said:


> I an very f'ing happy he won....
> 
> I just hope, he does what he said he would do..
> 
> Oh, and I see that prop. 8 is winning in CA, dam I am very proud to be from Cail.


Is prop 8 winning a vote for or against Gay marriage?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> I an very f'ing happy he won....
> 
> I just hope, he does what he said he would do..
> 
> Oh, and I see that prop. 8 is winning in CA, dam I am very proud to be from Cail.


Is prop 8 winning a vote for or against Gay marriage?
[/quote]

i like how the sometimes props come out..

vote yes means NO

vote no mean YES..

anyways its losing at the moment but a very close race..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePACK said:


> I an very f'ing happy he won....
> 
> I just hope, he does what he said he would do..
> 
> Oh, and I see that prop. 8 is winning in CA, dam I am very proud to be from Cail.


Is prop 8 winning a vote for or against Gay marriage?
[/quote]

i like how the sometimes props come out..

vote yes means NO

vote no mean YES..

anyways its losing at the moment but a very close race..
[/quote]

So WTF!??

Does George Takie get to keep his marriage to Brad?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, the people made their choice--by a landslide too. In a way that's a good thing, at least this election isn't going to drag on for months while votes get recounted again and again. I didn't vote for him, and I'm still worried about some key issues (my 2nd amendment rights are at the top of that list) but here's to hoping the next 4 years are better then the last 8.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Nevermind said:


> Sigh @ Obama


I'm depressed, to say the least









[/quote]

Yeah well in the style of baddfish...

It won't take long for the SHEEPLE to OPEN THEIR EYES and see that he is gonna be nothing but a POOR leader.























/feels bad for the USA now with their new president elect
[/quote]

Hey! Your ignorance is really appreciated! NOT!!!









On a serious note, everything ive read leaves mixed emotions. It seems only a few have SWALLOWED the FACT that Obama will lead this country for the next 4yrs. (IF ****** dont kill him). Like it or not, its either time to support a change or continue to be an idiot. This country is so buried in crap its pathetic. Give this man a chance as you did the other for the past 8yrs. Sit back and enjoy the ride if you will.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

congratulations america.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Sigh @ Obama


I'm depressed, to say the least









[/quote]

Yeah well in the style of baddfish...

It won't take long for the SHEEPLE to OPEN THEIR EYES and see that he is gonna be nothing but a POOR leader.























/feels bad for the USA now with their new president elect
[/quote]

Hey! Your ignorance is really appreciated! NOT!!!









On a serious note, everything ive read leaves mixed emotions. It seems only a few have SWALLOWED the FACT that Obama will lead this country for the next 4yrs. (IF ****** dont kill him). *Like it or not, its either time to support a change or continue to be an idiot.* This country is so buried in crap its pathetic. Give this man a chance as you did the other for the past 8yrs. Sit back and enjoy the ride if you will.








[/quote]

There are other choices, but it is pretty much expected that you wouldn't get that.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Hopefully Biden helps Obama.


Biden is a moron, but so is Obama, so I guess it just depends who is a bigger moron.
[/quote]

Maybe moron x moron = genius. Or not
[/quote]

Well if wrong X wrong ≠ right, then surely moron x moron = moron²


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> I said it months ago that Obama would be the next President of the United States of America...


me too.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> I said it months ago that Obama would be the next President of the United States of America...


me too.








[/quote]

Are you sure? I could have sworn you were saying that he would lose because of racism.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I said it months ago that Obama would be the next President of the United States of America...


me too.








[/quote]

Are you sure? I could have sworn you were saying that he would lose because of racism.
[/quote]

nope. i think im pretty sure. i may have tossed out the possibility on one of the threads but i said he would win. even took some flack from others because of what i said.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well, the people made their choice--by a landslide too. In a way that's a good thing, at least this election isn't going to drag on for months while votes get recounted again and again. I didn't vote for him, and I'm still worried about some key issues (my 2nd amendment rights are at the top of that list) but here's to hoping the next 4 years are better then the last 8.


your second amendment rights are no more at risk then abortion rights were at risk under "conservative" bush administration.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


how can you put the bail out on the Dems? Bush was on TV three times a day begging for people to accpet the bail out, if anyhting the bail out ended up being the most sucessful bipartisan bill in years wether we agree or not it does prove that the congress and senate can get things done if there is enough momentum.

but also prove that the govt does not necessarily represent the people and that what us all to know that they think they know whats best for the majority because this country really is run by the wealthy minority.

well this election has shown washington that the majority can get what they want well now we just have to see if what we wanted really is better then what they have been giving us.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


how can you put the bail out on the Dems? Bush was on TV three times a day begging for people to accpet the bail out, if anyhting the bail out ended up being the most sucessful bipartisan bill in years wether we agree or not it does prove that the congress and senate can get things done if there is enough momentum.

but also prove that the govt does not necessarily represent the people and that what us all to know that they think they know whats best for the majority because this country really is run by the wealthy minority.

well this election has shown washington that the majority can get what they want well now we just have to see if what we wanted really is better then what they have been giving us.
[/quote]

i think that he put the bailout on dems because the dems (in the majority) supported the bill strongly. the republicans voted it down once before making their mistake and eventually supporting it.

and i don't think that the people are going to get what they want, from what they've voted in to office. not because i think that dems are the devil but because they are people. what happened when reps were in control and the public didn't do what it was supposed to do and stay vigilant? we got a massive shitstorm. the same will happen here because most citizens may say otherwise but don't acknowlege that civic duty doesn't end at the polls. it's especially important for citizens to be VERY mindful of what their government is doing when one party controls all 3 branches of government, and i think that yet again, the american people will fail miserably at this.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdrs said:


> Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


how can you put the bail out on the Dems? Bush was on TV three times a day begging for people to accpet the bail out, if anyhting the bail out ended up being the most sucessful bipartisan bill in years wether we agree or not it does prove that the congress and senate can get things done if there is enough momentum.

but also prove that the govt does not necessarily represent the people and that what us all to know that they think they know whats best for the majority because this country really is run by the wealthy minority.

well this election has shown washington that the majority can get what they want well now we just have to see if what we wanted really is better then what they have been giving us.
[/quote]

i think that he put the bailout on dems because the dems (in the majority) supported the bill strongly. the republicans voted it down once before making their mistake and eventually supporting it.

and i don't think that the people are going to get what they want, from what they've voted in to office. not because i think that dems are the devil but because they are people. what happened when reps were in control and the public didn't do what it was supposed to do and stay vigilant? we got a massive shitstorm. the same will happen here because most citizens may say otherwise but don't acknowlege that civic duty doesn't end at the polls. it's especially important for citizens to be VERY mindful of what their government is doing when one party controls all 3 branches of government, and i think that yet again, the american people will fail miserably at this.
[/quote]

BRAVO we finally have an intelligent interaction in this thread.

i do completely agree he as well, when the republicans had the majority the only thing that was achieved was teh bush tax cuts. nothing that the conservative base casted their vote for was substantially accomplished.

is obama going to make sweeping changes to health care? no becuase not even the dems all agree on how it should be done, the one thing that is likely to change is taxes but that might not even change to the extent that obama campaigned for. he alone does not write and pass these laws, the democratic primaries were a nasty fight and only showed the divisions amongst the party the best thing they did this election cycle was hide that infighting once obama was nominated bust dont doubt fora second that hillary and her posse are going to vote the party line for obamas inniatives. i would imagine if McCain really was the maveric he claims to be he would also face considerable resistance from his party for the inniatives they did not agree with but since McCain talked so little about his plans i cant even give an example of one.

the strategy in iraq will change but not much more then it would have under any other leadership, things in iraq are calming down and pressure in afghanistan is heating up, more troops will go their, unfortunately more will also die there and more then likely osama will not and eventually the public will grow tired of that war just like the russians did after ten+ years.

the biggest problem we face is not our leadership but our own citizens. the ones that took the bait on mortages that were far too risky, that dont even appreciate the importance of even a highschool education, that dont take on thier responsability as parents to properly raise their children. i definately agree that those people should not be geting hand outs as it is perceived that obama intends on doing and if it does happen like that i certainly hope that money is used in teh right way not justputting more rims on shitty old cars and still not using that oportunity towards significantly bettering their lives.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


how can you put the bail out on the Dems? Bush was on TV three times a day begging for people to accpet the bail out, if anyhting the bail out ended up being the most sucessful bipartisan bill in years wether we agree or not it does prove that the congress and senate can get things done if there is enough momentum.

but also prove that the govt does not necessarily represent the people and that what us all to know that they think they know whats best for the majority because this country really is run by the wealthy minority.

well this election has shown washington that the majority can get what they want well now we just have to see if what we wanted really is better then what they have been giving us.
[/quote]

i think that he put the bailout on dems because the dems (in the majority) supported the bill strongly. the republicans voted it down once before making their mistake and eventually supporting it.

and i don't think that the people are going to get what they want, from what they've voted in to office. not because i think that dems are the devil but because they are people. what happened when reps were in control and the public didn't do what it was supposed to do and stay vigilant? we got a massive shitstorm. the same will happen here because most citizens may say otherwise but don't acknowlege that civic duty doesn't end at the polls. it's especially important for citizens to be VERY mindful of what their government is doing when one party controls all 3 branches of government, and i think that yet again, the american people will fail miserably at this.
[/quote]

BRAVO we finally have an intelligent interaction in this thread.

i do completely agree he as well, when the republicans had the majority the only thing that was achieved was teh bush tax cuts. nothing that the conservative base casted their vote for was substantially accomplished.

is obama going to make sweeping changes to health care? no becuase not even the dems all agree on how it should be done, the one thing that is likely to change is taxes but that might not even change to the extent that obama campaigned for. he alone does not write and pass these laws, the democratic primaries were a nasty fight and only showed the divisions amongst the party the best thing they did this election cycle was hide that infighting once obama was nominated bust dont doubt fora second that hillary and her posse are going to vote the party line for obamas inniatives. i would imagine if McCain really was the maveric he claims to be he would also face considerable resistance from his party for the inniatives they did not agree with but since McCain talked so little about his plans i cant even give an example of one.

the strategy in iraq will change but not much more then it would have under any other leadership, things in iraq are calming down and pressure in afghanistan is heating up, more troops will go their, unfortunately more will also die there and more then likely osama will not and eventually the public will grow tired of that war just like the russians did after ten+ years.

the biggest problem we face is not our leadership but our own citizens. the ones that took the bait on mortages that were far too risky, that dont even appreciate the importance of even a highschool education, that dont take on thier responsability as parents to properly raise their children. i definately agree that those people should not be geting hand outs as it is perceived that obama intends on doing and if it does happen like that i certainly hope that money is used in teh right way not justputting more rims on shitty old cars and still not using that oportunity towards significantly bettering their lives.
[/quote]

I agree with you mostly Nis--But with a majority in everything except the soon to be court system, the democrats will ( I think) succeed in the platform that Obama ran on. Taxes will go up, health care probably will be provided in some form or another from the governemnt, whether it be in a rebate form or whatever. But handouts are not the answer---rebates to those who don't pay into the system to begin with--NOT the answer I agree with.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


how can you put the bail out on the Dems? Bush was on TV three times a day begging for people to accpet the bail out, if anyhting the bail out ended up being the most sucessful bipartisan bill in years wether we agree or not it does prove that the congress and senate can get things done if there is enough momentum.

but also prove that the govt does not necessarily represent the people and that what us all to know that they think they know whats best for the majority because this country really is run by the wealthy minority.

well this election has shown washington that the majority can get what they want well now we just have to see if what we wanted really is better then what they have been giving us.
[/quote]

i think that he put the bailout on dems because the dems (in the majority) supported the bill strongly. the republicans voted it down once before making their mistake and eventually supporting it.

and i don't think that the people are going to get what they want, from what they've voted in to office. not because i think that dems are the devil but because they are people. what happened when reps were in control and the public didn't do what it was supposed to do and stay vigilant? we got a massive shitstorm. the same will happen here because most citizens may say otherwise but don't acknowlege that civic duty doesn't end at the polls. it's especially important for citizens to be VERY mindful of what their government is doing when one party controls all 3 branches of government, and i think that yet again, the american people will fail miserably at this.
[/quote]

BRAVO we finally have an intelligent interaction in this thread.

i do completely agree he as well, when the republicans had the majority the only thing that was achieved was teh bush tax cuts. nothing that the conservative base casted their vote for was substantially accomplished.

is obama going to make sweeping changes to health care? no becuase not even the dems all agree on how it should be done, the one thing that is likely to change is taxes but that might not even change to the extent that obama campaigned for. he alone does not write and pass these laws, the democratic primaries were a nasty fight and only showed the divisions amongst the party the best thing they did this election cycle was hide that infighting once obama was nominated bust dont doubt fora second that hillary and her posse are going to vote the party line for obamas inniatives. i would imagine if McCain really was the maveric he claims to be he would also face considerable resistance from his party for the inniatives they did not agree with but since McCain talked so little about his plans i cant even give an example of one.

the strategy in iraq will change but not much more then it would have under any other leadership, things in iraq are calming down and pressure in afghanistan is heating up, more troops will go their, unfortunately more will also die there and more then likely osama will not and eventually the public will grow tired of that war just like the russians did after ten+ years.

the biggest problem we face is not our leadership but our own citizens. the ones that took the bait on mortages that were far too risky, that dont even appreciate the importance of even a highschool education, that dont take on thier responsability as parents to properly raise their children. i definately agree that those people should not be geting hand outs as it is perceived that obama intends on doing and if it does happen like that i certainly hope that money is used in teh right way not justputting more rims on shitty old cars and still not using that oportunity towards significantly bettering their lives.
[/quote]

I agree with you mostly Nis--But with a majority in everything except the soon to be court system, the democrats will ( I think) succeed in the platform that Obama ran on. Taxes will go up, health care probably will be provided in some form or another from the governemnt, whether it be in a rebate form or whatever. But handouts are not the answer---rebates to those who don't pay into the system to begin with--NOT the answer I agree with.
[/quote]

i also dont agree with hand outs, i have been working and paying into the system since i was 15, the few times i have been unemployeed i never even considered collecting from the govt. i am a firm beleiver in earning what you have. at the same time i would definately like to bring home more of what i do make which isnt exactly all that much and cost of living is going up alot faster then my income. i dont necessarily think the whole concept of "you make more you can pay more taxes" is fair but if you make so much that your going to hit that level then its time to start doing things to get some of thehundreds of tax breaks and credits that are available. start a small business, put that money into property ect ect there are lots of ways to invest a large income to get around higher taxes and some of them will encourge more people to "trickle down" some of that sucess.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> the biggest problem we face is not our leadership but our own citizens. the ones that took the bait on mortages that were far too risky, that dont even appreciate the importance of even a highschool education, that dont take on thier responsability as parents to properly raise their children. i definately agree that those people should not be geting hand outs as it is perceived that obama intends on doing and if it does happen like that i certainly hope that money is used in teh right way not justputting more rims on shitty old cars and still not using that oportunity towards significantly bettering their lives.


i think we're in for very rough times ahead because of the decay of the american culture. this is an issue that goes much deeper than gay marriage and tax cuts. people don't have a clue as to their role in government. they don't understand what government is actually here to do.

i don't hate obama. but i don't agree with what he represents. many people voted for him (and mccain too) because they think it's the government's job to make their lives easier. that is not the case. all our government is supposed to do is make sure our basic rights are preserved. period. how many people actually think that the president is responsible for what the constitution actually calls for? very few. until people understand how closely they're supposed to watch their government (and communicate with their local, state, and congressional officials) and do the leg work to make their own lives better, we're still screwed. i've yet to even hear more than a handful of people state that the federal government has no place dealing with most of the issues we place on it. that's why we have a STATE government. we are NOT the United Federal Representatives of America.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats to Obama for a well-ran campaign. Lets hope he isn't the crazy nutjob I suspect and that he'll be a good president.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


how's that? do you have years of experince with muslims?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

philbert said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


how's that? do you have years of experince with muslims?
[/quote]

'Malawi' sounds like a muslim name to me. I bet his middle name's Ahmed


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Jewelz said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


how's that? do you have years of experince with muslims?
[/quote]

'Malawi' sounds like a muslim name to me. I bet his middle name's Ahmed








[/quote]

Malawi Ahmed Kushka


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Seriously, is this not a referendum on how much Bush sucked or what ? People are so sick of Bush, they elected a black guy with a muslim name


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Seriously, is this not a referendum on how much Bush sucked or what ? People are so sick of Bush, they elected a black guy with a muslim name


that's how i see it. bush sucked in such epic proportions that they voted for the person that was the complete antithesis of bush.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Seriously, is this not a referendum on how much Bush sucked or what ? People are so sick of Bush, they elected a black guy with a muslim name


why is it that funny?

maybe they just voted for a guy that ran a great campaign and whos well articulated ideas had a much broader appeal then his opponenets attacks and poor choice of VP.

true people are sick of bush and the failed republican agenda but if it was hillary that had won what would the "witty" remark be then? everyone was soo sick of bush they voted for a broad that cares more about her pantsuits then who her husband is sleeping with?

i mean seriously why do people have to make it sound like OMG the only reason this could have happened is because (insert bs excuse with racial undertones here)..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Seriously, is this not a referendum on how much Bush sucked or what ? People are so sick of Bush, they elected a black guy with a muslim name


why is it that funny?

maybe they just voted for a guy that ran a great campaign and whos well articulated ideas had a much broader appeal then his opponenets attacks and poor choice of VP.

true people are sick of bush and the failed republican agenda but if it was hillary that had won what would the "witty" remark be then? everyone was soo sick of bush they voted for a broad that cares more about her pantsuits then who her husband is sleeping with?

i mean seriously why do people have to make it sound like OMG the only reason this could have happened is because (insert bs excuse with racial undertones here)..
[/quote]

Relax, please. Can't I make one little off-hand comment in jest ?

Obama is an extremely smart politician and a skillful campaigner. He has earned this victory and I think it's a great time to be an American.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the facts on why he won are as follows (and this is coming from someone who voted for McCain):

1.) He's a great public speaker, while I sometimes wondered wheather his opponent had failed high school speech class.
2.) Everybody was disgusted by Republicans because of Bush.

I really don't think it had much to do with policy, when you get right down to it, McCain and Obama had alot of the same things to say about the state of the country and what they would do to change it. Their paths to change were different, but in the end they wanted alot of the same things.

As for the fact that huge numbers of minorities suddenly picked the first election with a non-white canidate to vote for the first time? Honestly, I'm in no way, shape or form a racist, but that has to make anyone with at least half a brain cell wonder a bit.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Seriously, is this not a referendum on how much Bush sucked or what ? People are so sick of Bush, they elected a black guy with a muslim name


Here's a great article today in the WSJ about the bad wrap Bush got. While he wasn't the greatest of presidents, he was given a poor hand to work with.

WSJ and George Bush


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Seriously, is this not a referendum on how much Bush sucked or what ? People are so sick of Bush, they elected a black guy with a muslim name


why is it that funny?

maybe they just voted for a guy that ran a great campaign and whos well articulated ideas had a much broader appeal then his opponenets attacks and poor choice of VP.

true people are sick of bush and the failed republican agenda but if it was hillary that had won what would the "witty" remark be then? everyone was soo sick of bush they voted for a broad that cares more about her pantsuits then who her husband is sleeping with?

*i mean seriously why do people have to make it sound like OMG the only reason this could have happened* is because (insert bs excuse with racial undertones here)..
[/quote]

It's true, though; the only reason the country changes from center-right to center-left or vice versa is because the old politicians were doing bad. The witty racial remarks or what have you may just be jokes, but that seriously is true. If George W had done an outstanding job, would Obama be the elect right now? Definitely not.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

do we burn up and throw away the constitution today or tomorrow???


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

OBAMA


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Jewelz said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


how's that? do you have years of experince with muslims?
[/quote]

'Malawi' sounds like a muslim name to me. I bet his middle name's Ahmed








[/quote]

No I dont. And thanks for sharing your education level, because Malawi is not Arab, its a lake in Africa.. Nice try though, this thread is not to bash on other P-Fury members it was a thread to discuss the president and opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


how's that? do you have years of experince with muslims?
[/quote]

'Malawi' sounds like a muslim name to me. I bet his middle name's Ahmed








[/quote]

No I dont. And thanks for sharing your education level, because Malawi is not Arab, its a lake in Africa.. Nice try though, this thread is not to bash on other P-Fury members it was a thread to discuss the president and opinions. Thanks.
[/quote]

Jesus Hussein Christ, you actually thought I was being serious


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> Obama seems pretty muslim to me.


how's that? do you have years of experince with muslims?
[/quote]

'Malawi' sounds like a muslim name to me. I bet his middle name's Ahmed








[/quote]

No I dont. And thanks for sharing your education level, because Malawi is not Arab, its a lake in Africa.. Nice try though, this thread is not to bash on other P-Fury members it was a thread to discuss the president and opinions. Thanks.
[/quote]

how does obama seem pretty muslim to you?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^^ I would like to know to!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Only problem I see with Obama, is all the presidential jokes that go on with every president. When TV stations start making fun or slamming Obama, people will abuse the race card


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

mauls said:


> Only problem I see with Obama, is all the presidential jokes that go on with every president. When TV stations start making fun or slamming Obama, people will abuse the race card


Good...I hope Sharpton and Jackson, Sr. burn any last shred of credibility on playing said card. But, hell, if they haven't said anything about Fred Armisen playing Obama, maybe they've mellowed out...?

Edited to add: Or Hammond playing Jackson, for that matter...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, *I think he looks musilm,* *Im not 100% happy about the skin color*, *nor did I want a women president*.. *From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal.*..* I have heard things about him being a Muslim before*, *or his family is/was and has muslim friends*.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama..* Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad.*.. Those are my opinions, *please dont be offended.* And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


explain what a muslim "looks like"?

skin color? why are you not "happy" about his skin color? and what relevance does that have to being president? last i checked, there were plenty of highly intelligent african americans holding high office in this country...please explain what about his skin color disturbs you...

a woman president? why generalize? you must've been clearly content on voting for a woman vice president...no? what about a "woman" disqualifies her for the position of president?

really? are you that cynical? that says a lot about law enforcement these days i guess, and you're proving that racism actually does still exist in this country.

i've heard a lot of things, does that make them true? i like to believe that i can think for myself...how about you?

i have muslim friends, you know what i dont do? i dont make it an issue, because they're cool people, and also, american citizens, and just because they're muslim doesn't mean sh*t to me, why should it to anybody else?

sounds bad by who's standards? i dont think it sounds bad, the majority of the country doesn't think it sounds bad, hell, you're in the minority! on top of that, who the hell cares, once again, if he's the guy who can pull us out of the recession that a purebred american played a big role in causing, then why is his name such an issue?

i can see how nobody would be offended by anything you've said, as you've clearly made impeccable arguments for each stance.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sad to say, but there still is racism in this county... And you all know that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Sad to say, but there still is racism in this county... And you all know that.


we've just elected the first black president...who's racist? you?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Democrats will now run Senate, Congress, White House, and probably appoint 2 judges. Does anyone really believe they won't abuse their power in the same way the republicans did? They already did in fact with the bail-out bill. Now they have the majority for an amnesty bill and lord knows what else. No checks and balances never works, but the public might as well celebrate while they have the chance. How Obama handles the Iraq War ought to be interesting though.


how can you put the bail out on the Dems? Bush was on TV three times a day begging for people to accpet the bail out, if anyhting the bail out ended up being the most sucessful bipartisan bill in years wether we agree or not it does prove that the congress and senate can get things done if there is enough momentum.[/quote]

Final Voting Tally on bailout bill. 
Democratic 172 63 
Republican 91 108 
TOTALS 263 171

Bush worked in concert with the Democratic leadership in the House and Senate. Bush is not a conservative. He fooled his base for 8 years and then stuck it to them on his way out. This is a successful bipartisan bill because both parties reppresent their lobbyists. Obama will be no different when he has to start paying back all the interest groups that contributed to his campaign. But that's just one example of what's to come. The amnesty bill will pass easily now with 56 Democratic seats in the senate and a clear house majority.. Anyone who thinks a Democratic monopoly on the branches of govt won't bring corruption is truly naive. Let's just hope this time it doesn't take the kool aide drinkers a category 5 hurricane and 5 year nation building war to figure it out.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

so are you saying that everyone who voted for mccain is racist? why dont you respond to my original post, unless you're conceiding that you're a racist bigot who voted against barrack obama with the major reason that he's too black, too muslim, or you "heard" he was bad. that's a pretty terrible explanation, and your voting rights should be stripped IMO.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

^^Hes not white, but hes my hope for 2012



r1dermon said:


> so are you saying that everyone who voted for mccain is racist? why dont you respond to my original post, unless you're conceiding that you're a racist bigot who voted against barrack obama with the major reason that he's too black, too muslim, or you "heard" he was bad. that's a pretty terrible explanation, and your voting rights should be stripped IMO.


Like Colin Powell said... its not about race...









Something like 97% of blacks voted obama?

Ya... def not about race. lol


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Im avoiding any response to your orginal post because I rather not disucss this over the web, especially on a fish site.. Everyone has their reasons, it is to soon to for the republicans to fall for Obamas act, but only time will tell.. And no I dont think everyone who voted for McCain is rasict, I think there are a large group of people who are rasict in the country, and no matter what you think, its true. If would have to be blind if you think we are a perfect country.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


In all fairness to the Black vote, it's not like the GOP reaches out much to the Black community. Token appointments of Black aristocrats doesn't really count.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


In all fairness to the Black vote, it's not like the GOP reaches out much to the Black community. Token appointments of Black aristocrats doesn't really count.
[/quote]

...1964???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


So you're a misogynistic, racist, racial profiler? Scary.

You're not in law enforcement anymore?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Mettle said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


So you're a misogynistic, racist, racial profiler? Scary.

You're not in law enforcement anymore?
[/quote]

Many police officers use profiling as a tool to help them.. Not saying they are racist but its how things work on th streets. No, I still am.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Im avoiding any response to your orginal post because I rather not disucss this over the web, especially on a fish site.. Everyone has their reasons,* it is to soon to for the republicans to fall for Obamas act,* but only time will tell.. And no I dont think everyone who voted for McCain is rasict, I think there are a large group of people who are rasict in the country, and no matter what you think, its true. If would have to be blind if you think we are a perfect country.


why you all fell for bushs act ... TWICE.... and look where that got you.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

nismo driver said:


> Sad to say, but there still is racism in this county... And you all know that.


yes you have reminded us about 20 times in the last two days.

i would hate to live in your neck of oragon. consideringyour criteria for criminals, racial profiling, ect ect.
[/quote]

You need to calm down.. Good to know you would hate to live in Oregon; learn to spell. You have no idea what your talking about, "criteria for criminals is racial profiling"??? Wow, look up the definition of criminal. Officers use other methods to help protect them on duty, its that simple.

And just so you know, there is still racist people in the country.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


Roughly the same percentage of registered black voters voted for Obama as they voted for Kerry and Gore.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


In all fairness to the Black vote, it's not like the GOP reaches out much to the Black community. Token appointments of Black aristocrats doesn't really count.
[/quote]

bill clinton had roughly 83 and 84 percent of the black vote in both of his elections. Now Obama was running as a republican and had those kinds of numbers you could defeinately have a much stronger case in the racial voting.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


haha you must be a stern fan


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ha, great photo corey!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


haha you must be a stern fan
[/quote]

Actually, it is credited to Don Imus. His crew hit the streets of Harlem and hilarity ensued.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.


sarcasm aside, i hate the f*cking police. maybe pigs from around your way aren't such dicks, who knows.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.


sarcasm aside, i hate the f*cking police. maybe pigs from around your way aren't such dicks, who knows.
[/quote]

Obey the law? Ive yet to have an issue with cops, ever. Anytime ive received a ticket, i was in the wrong. Growing up I was even thrown a few frebies by police because i was a "respectful young man".


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Sad to say, but there still is racism in this county... And you all know that.


yes you have reminded us about 20 times in the last two days.

i would hate to live in your neck of oragon. consideringyour criteria for criminals, racial profiling, ect ect.
[/quote]

You need to calm down.. Good to know you would hate to live in Oregon; learn to spell. You have no idea what your talking about, "criteria for criminals is racial profiling"??? Wow, look up the definition of criminal. Officers use other methods to help protect them on duty, its that simple.

*And just so you know, there is still racist people in the country.







*
[/quote]

i know i get it . you should just put that in your signature so you dont have to type it everytime you post.

your one of them in one of the whitest states in the counrty maybe this is too much for you to handle
Oregon
2004 census
Total pop 3,521,515
black pop 55,662
percentage 1.6 %
estimated muslims 6,000 - 10,000


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

hyphen said:


> Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.


sarcasm aside, i hate the f*cking police. maybe pigs from around your way aren't such dicks, who knows.
[/quote]

That can be mixed both ways, honestly, some cops are dicks and there is a handful that are not.. I've only been to L.A once and can't say I have experienced anything like you say.. Most of the time they may seem to be a "dick" to the younger generations because the way they act and walk. They do their job, but like this Obama thread, everyone had their own opinions and experiences that they relate to their life.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.


sarcasm aside, i hate the f*cking police. maybe pigs from around your way aren't such dicks, who knows.
[/quote]

Obey the law? Ive yet to have an issue with cops, ever. Anytime ive received a ticket, i was in the wrong. Growing up I was even thrown a few frebies by police because i was a "respectful young man".
[/quote]

what laws have i broken, stopping for only 1 second at an empty intersection instead of 3? driving 20mph in a 15mph zone? woopty, big f*cking criminal there! i hate cops from the bottom of my soul but i'm always respectful. i reply with yes sir, thank you sir (after getting cited and fined), i pull out my keys, have my license and registration ready before the cop even gets to my window and how many freebies have i gotten?

i got ticketed for public intoxication when i was a full time student and working par time. missed my court date by 2 days because i had finals and was preoccupied, what freebie did i get? i got thrown in jail.

deal with lapd for a while and then criticize me.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> your one of them in one of the whitest states in the counrty maybe this is too much for you to handle
> Oregon
> 2004 census
> Total pop 3,521,515
> ...


WOW.
Oregon is like a fuggin DMB concert. 
i never thought about it i guess, but i never realized it was so white there.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

hyphen said:


> i got ticketed for public intoxication when i was a full time student and working par time. missed my court date by 2 days because i had finals and was preoccupied, what freebie did i get? i got thrown in jail.


Sorry, but that just sounded bad. I don't think finals is a good enough excuse to skip out on a court date.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.


sarcasm aside, i hate the f*cking police. maybe pigs from around your way aren't such dicks, who knows.
[/quote]

Obey the law? Ive yet to have an issue with cops, ever. Anytime ive received a ticket, i was in the wrong. Growing up I was even thrown a few frebies by police because i was a "respectful young man".
[/quote]

what laws have i broken, stopping for only 1 second at an empty intersection instead of 3? driving 20mph in a 15mph zone? woopty, big f*cking criminal there! i hate cops from the bottom of my soul but i'm always respectful. i reply with yes sir, thank you sir (after getting cited and fined), i pull out my keys, have my license and registration ready before the cop even gets to my window and how many freebies have i gotten?

i got ticketed for public intoxication when i was a full time student and working par time. missed my court date by 2 days because i had finals and was preoccupied, what freebie did i get? i got thrown in jail.

deal with lapd for a while and then criticize me.
[/quote]

lol you sound like such a crybaby man. ive had my share of unfortunate encounters with the law, got arrested for walking by a cop trying to arrest some dude and he thought i was interfering and came towards me with handcuffs ready, i refused until i had 5 cops sitting on my and finally got a bouncer from a club twisting my neck so i surrendered. i had done nothing wrong and had to spend the night in jail. does that mean i hate cops? no way, i hate that cop, he made a mistake and it cost me a beating and a fine. why the hell would i keep a grudge against every law enforcer for that? getting fined for driving too fast should be the most predictable outcome if they observe you, no need to hate on a pig for that.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

living in oregon and saying you hate black people (not implying anyone here is, just saying) would be like me living in New Jersey and saying I hate Prairie Dogs. 
Or Buffalo.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


Its true...

Like I said, I found it very amusing that most of the southern states were won by McCain, and usually by a lot too.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> i got ticketed for public intoxication when i was a full time student and working par time. missed my court date by 2 days because i had finals and was preoccupied, what freebie did i get? i got thrown in jail.


Sorry, but that just sounded bad. I don't think finals is a good enough excuse to skip out on a court date.
[/quote]

i didn't "skip out", i forgot. taking 5 courses a quarter with 1 final every day for a week and no notice in the mail about a court date will easily have you forgetting things.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont hate cops. I hate DA's


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> lol you sound like such a crybaby man. ive had my share of unfortunate encounters with the law, got arrested for walking by a cop trying to arrest some dude and he thought i was interfering and came towards me with handcuffs ready, i refused until i had 5 cops sitting on my and finally got a bouncer from a club twisting my neck so i surrendered. i had done nothing wrong and had to spend the night in jail. does that mean i hate cops? no way, i hate that cop, he made a mistake and it cost me a beating and a fine. why the hell would i keep a grudge against every law enforcer for that? getting fined for driving too fast should be the most predictable outcome if they observe you, no need to hate on a pig for that.


don't you live in one of those most peaceful countries in the world? again, deal with lapd for half your life and then criticize. i've met 1 cool cop, and he was even't lapd. until i meet a pig that can treat me with the same respect i treat them my opinion stands. you can write me a ticket but you don't have to be a dick about it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


Its true...

Like I said, I found it very amusing that most of the southern states were won by McCain, and usually by a lot too.
[/quote]

I find it amusing the NE was won by obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that almost every inner city went to obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that the highest crime rate areas went HEAVILY to obama, and usually by a lot...

Oh well, i guess i just like to amuse myself.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


Its true...

Like I said, I found it very amusing that most of the southern states were won by McCain, and usually by a lot too.
[/quote]

I find it amusing the NE was won by obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that almost every inner city went to obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that the highest crime rate areas went HEAVILY to obama, and usually by a lot...

Oh well, i guess i just like to amuse myself.
[/quote]

well if you look at it in perspective those areas may have gone to obama but it wasnt the criminals voting because they dont have the right so it was more likely the victims or other people who are sick of thegovt neglecting their areas in favor of the rich folks in the suburbs. if the govt ineeds to adress the problems of the inner cities to iprove conditions for the rest of the country and McCain was certainly not the candidate to do that.

its easy when your living in the sticks far away from big city urban life to question why your leadership was elected by people you cant relate to but those areas ahve a much bigger impact on you then you think. is it unfair that your taxes wil go to help crack heads and people that dont even do the basic things to help them self? absolutely. but unless those problems are addressed we will continue to have generations of people dragging down the rest of the country.

just like people in the country dont wantto pay for the problems of urban areas the people in the urban areas dont want to pay the health costs of the fatties in teh midwest and south.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, Oregon is mainly white, yet Obama won the state, so what does that say... And just because you had a few bad experiences with the LAPD, doesnt make it right to say you hate cops from the bottom of your soul.. Without cops, you wouldnt even have a soul. The courts won't notice you, lol.. Its your resonsibilty to show the day they told you to, on time.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


Its true...

Like I said, I found it very amusing that most of the southern states were won by McCain, and usually by a lot too.
[/quote]

I find it amusing the NE was won by obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that almost every inner city went to obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that the highest crime rate areas went HEAVILY to obama, and usually by a lot...

Oh well, i guess i just like to amuse myself.
[/quote]

well if you look at it in perspective those areas may have gone to obama but it wasntteh criminals voting because they dotn have the right so it was more likely the victims or other people who are sick of thegovt neglecting their areas in favor of the rich folks in the suburbs. if the govt ineeds to adress the problems of the inner cities to iprove conditions for the rest of the country and McCain was certainly not the candidate to do that.
[/quote]

Or maybe its because those inner cities are where some of the most uneducated people live who just happen to believe that obama was their savior? Who knows tho. Criminals have the right to vote because not all criminals are felons


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> lol you sound like such a crybaby man. ive had my share of unfortunate encounters with the law, got arrested for walking by a cop trying to arrest some dude and he thought i was interfering and came towards me with handcuffs ready, i refused until i had 5 cops sitting on my and finally got a bouncer from a club twisting my neck so i surrendered. i had done nothing wrong and had to spend the night in jail. does that mean i hate cops? no way, i hate that cop, he made a mistake and it cost me a beating and a fine. why the hell would i keep a grudge against every law enforcer for that? getting fined for driving too fast should be the most predictable outcome if they observe you, no need to hate on a pig for that.


don't you live in one of those most peaceful countries in the world? again, deal with lapd for half your life and then criticize. i've met 1 cool cop, and he was even't lapd. until i meet a pig that can treat me with the same respect i treat them my opinion stands. you can write me a ticket but you don't have to be a dick about it.
[/quote]
yeah that does'nt mean that if you resist arrest they wont use force. im not saying they should not be respectful, you dont mention that in your post. if it is as you say that all the cops act like douches then i guess having a general negative outlook on them is cool, but to hate them cause they enforce the laws is just silly.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


Its true...

Like I said, I found it very amusing that most of the southern states were won by McCain, and usually by a lot too.
[/quote]

I find it amusing the NE was won by obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that almost every inner city went to obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that the highest crime rate areas went HEAVILY to obama, and usually by a lot...

Oh well, i guess i just like to amuse myself.
[/quote]

well if you look at it in perspective those areas may have gone to obama but it wasntteh criminals voting because they dotn have the right so it was more likely the victims or other people who are sick of thegovt neglecting their areas in favor of the rich folks in the suburbs. if the govt ineeds to adress the problems of the inner cities to iprove conditions for the rest of the country and McCain was certainly not the candidate to do that.
[/quote]

Or maybe its because those inner cities are where some of the most uneducated people live who just happen to believe that obama was their savior? Who knows tho. Criminals have the right to vote because not all criminals are felons








[/quote]

interesting

poverty looks like the red states have higher levels fo poverty









and lower levels of education


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> and lower levels of education
> View attachment 173688


sort of ironic that people from states with overall lower education levels talk copious amounts of sh*t about california


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well at least Obama want's a playoff system in college football......


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well at least Obama want's a playoff system in college football......


haha, that was a letdown. i was hoping that one of the things he was going to change about sports was to keep the gubmint the FUGG out of an entertainment industry. let bud selig deal with barry bonds on his own without that chorus of government numbnuts chirping in about it. 
instead he wants a playoff system in college football.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Racism goes both ways people. So lets say, 97% of registered blacks voted for obama. It wouldn't have a single thing to do with the color of his skin. NAW! They just really liked obamas running mate, palin.


haha you must be a stern fan
[/quote]

Actually, it is credited to Don Imus. His crew hit the streets of Harlem and hilarity ensued.
[/quote]

NO!

You sir are wrong, it was Howard Sterns guys who did the Harlem bit...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

I heard MTV is headed to the White House to start filming a new season of CRIBS


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

beercandan said:


> I heard MTV is headed to the White House to start filming a new season of CRIBS


Very nice


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

well congrats dems...honestly it's time to get behind him and fix this damn country. McCain's speach was amazing, as well as obamas


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

This real deal goes to show how far our national politics has plummetted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL9S2AEu1GM...feature=related


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

In a little late, but......


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> This real deal goes to show how far our national politics has plummetted.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL9S2AEu1GM...feature=related


I'd like to see Obama say a speech without being written by his staff. He also needs to stop laughing at his own jokes and digs during his speeches.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

nismo driver said:


> He didnt win by 99% of votes.. Im not saying I am in general, on duty its helpful... You truely believe there are NO rasict people in the states? Not to mention, rasict states?


Its true...

Like I said, I found it very amusing that most of the southern states were won by McCain, and usually by a lot too.
[/quote]

I find it amusing the NE was won by obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that almost every inner city went to obama, and usually by a lot...

I find it amusing that the highest crime rate areas went HEAVILY to obama, and usually by a lot...

Oh well, i guess i just like to amuse myself.
[/quote]

well if you look at it in perspective those areas may have gone to obama but it wasntteh criminals voting because they dotn have the right so it was more likely the victims or other people who are sick of thegovt neglecting their areas in favor of the rich folks in the suburbs. if the govt ineeds to adress the problems of the inner cities to iprove conditions for the rest of the country and McCain was certainly not the candidate to do that.
[/quote]

Or maybe its because those inner cities are where some of the most uneducated people live who just happen to believe that obama was their savior? Who knows tho. Criminals have the right to vote because not all criminals are felons








[/quote]

interesting

poverty looks like the red states have higher levels fo poverty









and lower levels of education 
View attachment 173688

[/quote]

I know I am just jumping in here...but I think the geography, from my experience, plays a huge role when it comes to Poverty and high school grad rates.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Just listened to McCain's speech, I liked it. Was Obama's good too?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wonder how long it will be before obama turns the US into the Socialist Republic of America (said in russian accent)

i cant stand obama, and will never like him. im sorry, but the dude can talk...but his complete lack of experience has me extremely concerned


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Just listened to McCain's speech, I liked it. Was Obama's good too?


Not sure, but I guess eztv.it has it available (if you have a torrent program). I honestly can't imagine it wasn't though...he had a lot of time to prep, and had a lot of emotion to give, and he delivers really good speeches anyway, but they're very good when infused with preparation and emotion. Now, if we can only do something about his wife's clothing, lol. What was up with that dress?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> i wonder how long it will be before obama turns the US into the Socialist Republic of America (said in russian accent)
> 
> i cant stand obama, and will never like him. im sorry, but the dude can talk...but his complete lack of experience has me extremely concerned


 i know..and bush had the utter most knowledge going into office..owning the Texas Rangers gave him excellent knowledge on the political side(we all see that..right? great situation he's left the U.S in)....either way..what is done is done...we have four years with obama and lets see what he can offer...hopefully its for the best,,,


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with you both.. I dont think he has enough experience, but we can only hope for the best because our country does not need any more problems.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Congrats to Obama for a well-ran campaign. Lets hope he isn't the crazy nutjob I suspect and that he'll be a good president.


Hannity?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> 4Cyl Accord gets 30MPG!!


you can go like four times as far as me on a gallon! but i beat you there!LOL
[/quote]

:sigh:

I just got married too so it will be a long time before I get a fast car....
[/quote]

The trick is to get something to keep you busy and sane for a long time... Like just a frame to a 69 SS Camaro


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

this site was a lot better off without all your small minded bullshit. but welcome back, anyway. can't expect everyone to sound rational and intelligent.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Hyphen is correct. But, not all 'pigs' associate with racial profiling and bigotry!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

this site was a lot better off without all your small minded bullshit. but welcome back, anyway. can't expect everyone to sound rational and intelligent.
[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol @ Keith Olbermann, the haters dont' matter anymore


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> i wonder how long it will be before some white supremacist assassinates obama and that retard biden takes over


This has been discussed already...

I pray (and im an agnostic) that such an awful even doesn't occur when we have the eyes of the world on us proving how far we have come!!!
[/quote]

Well we havent come that far since at his speech in grant park he was all ready behind protective glass. Bush is the worst president in history and doesnt speak behind glass.
[/quote]

that wasn't bulletproof glass...that was plexiglass to keep the wind off the microphone and the people on stage.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Lol @ Keith Olbermann, the haters dont' matter anymore


olbermann is no better than the people he's criticizing. he's the exact same with the one exception that his ratings and pay are lower. but he also has a vested interest in keeping people divided and angry.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Lol @ Keith Olbermann, the haters dont' matter anymore










Olbermann in "2012"


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Liquid said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives? Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans. There were less natural disasters, there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun, the world was generally a better place. Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

*Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives? Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans. There were less natural disasters, there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun, the world was generally a better place. Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".*
[/quote]
when did people live less sinful lives?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives? Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans. There were less natural disasters, there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun, the world was generally a better place. Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".
[/quote]

When was that? in the 60's-70's during vietnam and drugs? during the 40's-50's in WW2? During the Great Depression? maybe the civil war? maybe the war of 1812? maybe the revolutionary war? maybe the bubonic plague?

i don't think it's gotten any worse, probably would be willing to say life has pretty much improved over the years.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives? Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans. There were less natural disasters, there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun, the world was generally a better place. Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".
[/quote]

If you had Jesus in your life, you'd be ok. But you don't. You have "Baby Jesus" in your life,:laugh: 8 pounds 6 ounces, not even spoken a word yet..







Get it yet??

How can you be "for" Jesus and also be for a Government ran by civilian greedy corporate influence that sacrifices the economy of the 95% of its people to the richest 5% and at the same time has no problem sacrificing our lives in the wrong country backed with lies and propaganda thats driven by a greedy corporate agenda all in the name of a supposed pro American "Jesus". And at the same time have no interest in justice for 9/11 and take a blind eye to genocides because theres no oil influence or money to be made in saving human lives. How for a second can you be
for Jesus and also stand with dividing a people, human beings as a whole by race or financial status, determine who is deserving and who is not all in the name of someone who himself would hold you in contempt of humanity if he was alive today and probably die from it by millions of hypocritical judas' .


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Well, Oregon is mainly white, yet Obama won the state, so what does that say... And just because you had a few bad experiences with the LAPD, doesnt make it right to say you hate cops from the bottom of your soul.. Without cops, you wouldnt even have a soul. The courts won't notice you, lol.. Its your resonsibilty to show the day they told you to, on time.


Ya man, I live in Oregon...well Southern Oregon and They drive around in their little suburu outbacks eating tofu and thinking thier kids are better than the next mans and they drive 45 on the freeway with thier stupid stickers. Hope, Obama 08, Mcsame, all the crap. They have like 2 or 3 signs in thier yard and if you dont have a Obama sign in your yard, they dont want to talk to you. They act like they have all kinds of money and are snobs but in all reality they dont.

Idiots dont even know... on one side of the car it says free tibet and on the other side it says stop the war in Iraq. Haha idiots dont know that to free Tibet it would have to be a war.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Curley said:


> Well, Oregon is mainly white, yet Obama won the state, so what does that say... And just because you had a few bad experiences with the LAPD, doesnt make it right to say you hate cops from the bottom of your soul.. Without cops, you wouldnt even have a soul. The courts won't notice you, lol.. Its your resonsibilty to show the day they told you to, on time.


Ya man, I live in Oregon...well Southern Oregon and They drive around in their little suburu outbacks eating tofu and thinking thier kids are better than the next mans and they drive 45 on the freeway with thier stupid stickers. Hope, Obama 08, Mcsame, all the crap. They have like 2 or 3 signs in thier yard and if you dont have a Obama sign in your yard, they dont want to talk to you. They act like they have all kinds of money and are snobs but in all reality they dont.

Idiots dont even know... on one side of the car it says free tibet and on the other side it says *stop the war in Iraq. Haha idiots dont know that to free Tibet it would have to be a war.*
[/quote]

Not in Iraq !

That's so f*cking stupid - people think that opponents of the war in Iraq are a bunch of peacenicks. Well, no, some of us are not against the concept of war in general if a war is needed, we're just against the concept of *stupid wars*

And I am not even suggesting we should invade China to free Tibet or anything, I am just amazed at your logic (or lack thereof)


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well, Oregon is mainly white, yet Obama won the state, so what does that say... And just because you had a few bad experiences with the LAPD, doesnt make it right to say you hate cops from the bottom of your soul.. Without cops, you wouldnt even have a soul. The courts won't notice you, lol.. Its your resonsibilty to show the day they told you to, on time.


Ya man, I live in Oregon...well Southern Oregon and They drive around in their little suburu outbacks eating tofu and thinking thier kids are better than the next mans and they drive 45 on the freeway with thier stupid stickers. Hope, Obama 08, Mcsame, all the crap. They have like 2 or 3 signs in thier yard and if you dont have a Obama sign in your yard, they dont want to talk to you. They act like they have all kinds of money and are snobs but in all reality they dont.

Idiots dont even know... on one side of the car it says free tibet and on the other side it says *stop the war in Iraq. Haha idiots dont know that to free Tibet it would have to be a war.*
[/quote]

Not in Iraq !

That's so f*cking stupid - people think that opponents of the war in Iraq are a bunch of peacenicks. Well, no, some of us are not against the concept of war in general if a war is needed, we're just against the concept of *stupid wars*

And I am not even suggesting we should invade China to free Tibet or anything, I am just amazed at your logic (or lack thereof)
[/quote]

Nah man, I think we need to end the war in Iraq. I think we should have ended shortly after we got S.Hussain... Free Tibet? man its a war and would have to be a war to free it. I am saying how all these people over here have bumper stickers saying stop war, against war, yadda yadda... and then they have a sticker saying free Tibet. Sadam killed his own kind and so is China, culutural genocide...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Curley said:


> Well, Oregon is mainly white, yet Obama won the state, so what does that say... And just because you had a few bad experiences with the LAPD, doesnt make it right to say you hate cops from the bottom of your soul.. Without cops, you wouldnt even have a soul. The courts won't notice you, lol.. Its your resonsibilty to show the day they told you to, on time.


Ya man, I live in Oregon...well Southern Oregon and They drive around in their little suburu outbacks eating tofu and thinking thier kids are better than the next mans and they drive 45 on the freeway with thier stupid stickers. Hope, Obama 08, Mcsame, all the crap. They have like 2 or 3 signs in thier yard and if you dont have a Obama sign in your yard, they dont want to talk to you. They act like they have all kinds of money and are snobs but in all reality they dont.

Idiots dont even know... on one side of the car it says free tibet and on the other side it says *stop the war in Iraq. Haha idiots dont know that to free Tibet it would have to be a war.*
[/quote]

Not in Iraq !

That's so f*cking stupid - people think that opponents of the war in Iraq are a bunch of peacenicks. Well, no, some of us are not against the concept of war in general if a war is needed, we're just against the concept of *stupid wars*

And I am not even suggesting we should invade China to free Tibet or anything, I am just amazed at your logic (or lack thereof)
[/quote]

Nah man, I think we need to end the war in Iraq. I think we should have ended shortly after we got S.Hussain... Free Tibet? man its a war and would have to be a war to free it. I am saying how all these people over here have bumper stickers saying stop war, against war, yadda yadda... and then they have a sticker saying free Tibet. Sadam killed his own kind and so is China, culutural genocide...
[/quote]

And I am saying that just because you're against one particular war does not mean that you're against the concept of war in general. For instance, an overwhelming majority were for the war in Afghanistan.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well, Oregon is mainly white, yet Obama won the state, so what does that say... And just because you had a few bad experiences with the LAPD, doesnt make it right to say you hate cops from the bottom of your soul.. Without cops, you wouldnt even have a soul. The courts won't notice you, lol.. Its your resonsibilty to show the day they told you to, on time.


Ya man, I live in Oregon...well Southern Oregon and They drive around in their little suburu outbacks eating tofu and thinking thier kids are better than the next mans and they drive 45 on the freeway with thier stupid stickers. Hope, Obama 08, Mcsame, all the crap. They have like 2 or 3 signs in thier yard and if you dont have a Obama sign in your yard, they dont want to talk to you. They act like they have all kinds of money and are snobs but in all reality they dont.

Idiots dont even know... on one side of the car it says free tibet and on the other side it says *stop the war in Iraq. Haha idiots dont know that to free Tibet it would have to be a war.*
[/quote]

Not in Iraq !

That's so f*cking stupid - people think that opponents of the war in Iraq are a bunch of peacenicks. Well, no, some of us are not against the concept of war in general if a war is needed, we're just against the concept of *stupid wars*

And I am not even suggesting we should invade China to free Tibet or anything, I am just amazed at your logic (or lack thereof)
[/quote]

Nah man, I think we need to end the war in Iraq. I think we should have ended shortly after we got S.Hussain... Free Tibet? man its a war and would have to be a war to free it. I am saying how all these people over here have bumper stickers saying stop war, against war, yadda yadda... and then they have a sticker saying free Tibet. Sadam killed his own kind and so is China, culutural genocide...
[/quote]

And I am saying that just because you're against one particular war does not mean that you're against the concept of war in general. For instance, an overwhelming majority were for the war in Afghanistan.
[/quote]

gotcha bro... I undestand that. There are some though that place these stickers on thier car and know nothing about whats going on, they just see it as a trend, or something thier supposed to do to repersent the type of person they are.

War sux anywhere, anytime and no matter what innocent people are gonna die.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

One thing I'm looking forward to is switching sides and being on the attack for once =). It'll be nice watching SNL making fun of Obama and the possibility I'll turn into you guys and start bitching and whining about the crappy president.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

*Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives?* Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans.

*There were less natural disasters, *

*there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun,*

*the world was generally a better place.*

*Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".*
[/quote]

no....

1) religion has caused more wars then it has prevented

2) religion has nothing to do with weather or cycles of the planet, you are just noticing two different unrelated trends that in your eyes happen to be following similar path.

3) the national media and drastically improved forensic techniques have brought more attention to the fact there are crazies killing people but this is not something new. and if anything the desire to not use birth control and keep every fetus alive is leading to more degradation of the gene pool and more people brought up in unstable environments.

4) refer to the beginning of 3 national and world media bring more attention to the atrocities of the world. see number 1 how many wars have been fought over religion. the inquisition? ???

5) attributing these observation directly to one militant force is silly but I will give you that yes there is more then likely a percentage of the population that is lacking the basic morals that some religion would teach them and they could possibly benefit from but I don't agree that means you need to have "god" or "Jesus" in your life you just need better parenting and education.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

my response to some hippy that says "free tibet!"

umm..why?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> One thing I'm looking forward to is switching sides and being on the attack for once =). It'll be nice watching SNL making fun of Obama and the possibility I'll turn into you guys and start bitching and whining about the crappy president.


your one of the few republicans that didnt bitch about bush then because he has been stinking up this place worse then a mouse in the attic.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, now it's official - Obama's Chief of Staff will be Rahm Emmanuel, one of the biggest Zionists in Congress from an Israeli family who had criticized Bush for not supporting Israel enough. Maybe now Joe the Idiot Plumber and the rest of the "sky if falling" crowd will stop saying that an Obama presidency means death to Israel ?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.
[/quote]
yeah...but is it racist if it's correct?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.
[/quote]
yeah...but is it racist if it's correct?
[/quote]

we are soo far off topic on this train wreck but lets be honest here cops have a very difficult position. the public expects them to protect us but at the same time to respect our rights, if they are working in an area where statistically once particular race is more responsable for crimes then others then its difficult for them to set aide that knowledge and not suspect those people. BUT what it really comes down to is how the cops act on that knowledge, police have to smart they cant just go byfitting a visual profile they need observe behavior and put it in context with a situtation.

now i dont know malawi or how he does what ever it is that he does in law enforcement and perhaps hes more subtle about dealing with his rascism at work but hes uses words like a fat guy at a buffet, restraint is not one of his strengths at least when posting online for all we know hes a good cops who thinks everyone in hoodie or darker then a loaf of wheat bread is a criminal but doesnt actually act on it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.
[/quote]
yeah...but is it racist if it's correct?
[/quote]

we are soo far off topic on this train wreck but lets be honest here cops have a very difficult position. the public expects them to protect us but at the same time to respect our rights, if they are working in an area where statistically once particular race is more responsable for crimes then others then its difficult for them to set aide that knowledge and not suspect those people. BUT what it really comes down to is how the cops act on that knowledge, police have to smart they cant just go byfitting a visual profile they need observe behavior and put it in context with a situtation.

now i dont know malawi or how he does what ever it is that he does in law enforcement and perhaps hes more subtle about dealing with his rascism at work but hes uses words like a fat guy at a buffet, restraint is not one of his strengths at least when posting online for all we know hes a good cops who thinks everyone in hoodie or darker then a loaf of wheat bread is a criminal but doesnt actually act on it.
[/quote]

eh..i'll be honest. if i'm in an urban area and i pull over a beat up caprice on 24's with a bunch of passengers wearing do-rags...i'll be more nervous then if i pull over a soccer mom in a GMC Yukon. if that's profiling, then quit being a retard and making yourself a target.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.
[/quote]
yeah...but is it racist if it's correct?
[/quote]

we are soo far off topic on this train wreck but lets be honest here cops have a very difficult position. the public expects them to protect us but at the same time to respect our rights, if they are working in an area where statistically once particular race is more responsable for crimes then others then its difficult for them to set aide that knowledge and not suspect those people. BUT what it really comes down to is how the cops act on that knowledge, police have to smart they cant just go byfitting a visual profile they need observe behavior and put it in context with a situtation.

now i dont know malawi or how he does what ever it is that he does in law enforcement and perhaps hes more subtle about dealing with his rascism at work but hes uses words like a fat guy at a buffet, restraint is not one of his strengths at least when posting online for all we know hes a good cops who thinks everyone in hoodie or darker then a loaf of wheat bread is a criminal but doesnt actually act on it.
[/quote]

eh..i'll be honest. if i'm in an urban area and i pull over a beat up caprice on 24's with a bunch of passengers wearing do-rags...i'll be more nervous then if i pull over a soccer mom in a GMC Yukon. if that's profiling, then quit being a retard and making yourself a target.
[/quote]

and thats pretty understandable but lets say you pulled the caprice over for the same violation as teh soccer mom, if she gives you some excuse do you let her go because your less threatened by her? do you give teh other guys the ticket no matter what? do you take it even further with them becuase you suspect they are doing somehting shady and you think you might be able to make a bigger bust? do you let the soccer mom make a turn with no signal and not pull her over but pull over the caprice for the same violation?

in the town i grew up in if you drove a crappy car and you were a kid you got pulled over and they usually made up an excuse to search you thats just how it was. i was actually pulled over one time for running a stop sign that didnt exist, the cop saw i was a teenager in a crappy car and made up some excuse to pull me over and thought his tactic would scare me into thinking i did run a a stop sign. when i pointed out his blatant lie he changed the subject. if there was a stop sign he would not have done that.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> in the town i grew up in if you drove a crappy car and you were a kid you got pulled over and they usually made up an excuse to search you thats just how it was. i was actually pulled over one time for running a stop sign that didnt exist, the cop saw i was a teenager in a crappy car and made up some excuse to pull me over and thought his tactic would scare me into thinking i did run a a stop sign. when i pointed out his blatant lie he changed the subject. if there was a stop sign he would not have done that.


i once got pulled over for tapping my brakes too fast, they thought i was nervous. i wasnt nervous, i was going through an intersection. 
jersey small town cops suck ass. 
racial profiling is bullshit, its not a tool, its a crutch, police should just work harder. i understand they are placed in tough situations but deal with it, thats what they signed up for. 
i know a guy, hes black, drives a tinted out 2005 clk mercedes . guy is a dentist, and he gets pulled over and his car searched every time he is on the New Jersey Turnpike. 
its complete bullshit.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.
[/quote]
yeah...but is it racist if it's correct?
[/quote]

we are soo far off topic on this train wreck but lets be honest here cops have a very difficult position. the public expects them to protect us but at the same time to respect our rights, if they are working in an area where statistically once particular race is more responsable for crimes then others then its difficult for them to set aide that knowledge and not suspect those people. BUT what it really comes down to is how the cops act on that knowledge, police have to smart they cant just go byfitting a visual profile they need observe behavior and put it in context with a situtation.

now i dont know malawi or how he does what ever it is that he does in law enforcement and perhaps hes more subtle about dealing with his rascism at work but hes uses words like a fat guy at a buffet, restraint is not one of his strengths at least when posting online for all we know hes a good cops who thinks everyone in hoodie or darker then a loaf of wheat bread is a criminal but doesnt actually act on it.
[/quote]

eh..i'll be honest. if i'm in an urban area and i pull over a beat up caprice on 24's with a bunch of passengers wearing do-rags...i'll be more nervous then if i pull over a soccer mom in a GMC Yukon. if that's profiling, then quit being a retard and making yourself a target.
[/quote]

and thats pretty understandable but lets say you pulled the caprice over for the same violation as teh soccer mom, if she gives you some excuse do you let her go because your less threatened by her? do you give teh other guys the ticket no matter what? do you take it even further with them becuase you suspect they are doing somehting shady and you think you might be able to make a bigger bust? do you let the soccer mom make a turn with no signal and not pull her over but pull over the caprice for the same violation?

in the town i grew up in if you drove a crappy car and you were a kid you got pulled over and they usually made up an excuse to search you thats just how it was. i was actually pulled over one time for running a stop sign that didnt exist, the cop saw i was a teenager in a crappy car and made up some excuse to pull me over and thought his tactic would scare me into thinking i did run a a stop sign. when i pointed out his blatant lie he changed the subject. if there was a stop sign he would not have done that.
[/quote]

yeah pretty much...rims+do-rags=probably doing something illegal. white or black, the ghetto thug thing is b/c the kids want to look like they're criminals, and that's they way they get treated.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> in the town i grew up in if you drove a crappy car and you were a kid you got pulled over and they usually made up an excuse to search you thats just how it was. i was actually pulled over one time for running a stop sign that didnt exist, the cop saw i was a teenager in a crappy car and made up some excuse to pull me over and thought his tactic would scare me into thinking i did run a a stop sign. when i pointed out his blatant lie he changed the subject. if there was a stop sign he would not have done that.


i once got pulled over for tapping my brakes too fast, they thought i was nervous. i wasnt nervous, i was going through an intersection. 
jersey small town cops suck ass. 
racial profiling is bullshit, its not a tool, its a crutch, police should just work harder. i understand they are placed in tough situations but deal with it, thats what they signed up for. 
i know a guy, hes black, drives a tinted out 2005 clk mercedes . guy is a dentist, and he gets pulled over and his car searched every time he is on the New Jersey Turnpike. 
its complete bullshit.
[/quote]
well if his front windows are tinted hes just asking for trouble in jersey.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NEWS FLASH- POLICE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR OUR PROTECTION.

Gonzales vs. Castle Rock

Please educate yourself.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> in the town i grew up in if you drove a crappy car and you were a kid you got pulled over and they usually made up an excuse to search you thats just how it was. i was actually pulled over one time for running a stop sign that didnt exist, the cop saw i was a teenager in a crappy car and made up some excuse to pull me over and thought his tactic would scare me into thinking i did run a a stop sign. when i pointed out his blatant lie he changed the subject. if there was a stop sign he would not have done that.


i once got pulled over for tapping my brakes too fast, they thought i was nervous. i wasnt nervous, i was going through an intersection. 
jersey small town cops suck ass. 
racial profiling is bullshit, its not a tool, its a crutch, police should just work harder. i understand they are placed in tough situations but deal with it, thats what they signed up for. 
i know a guy, hes black, drives a tinted out 2005 clk mercedes . guy is a dentist, and he gets pulled over and his car searched every time he is on the New Jersey Turnpike. 
its complete bullshit.
[/quote]
well if his front windows are tinted hes just asking for trouble in jersey.
[/quote]
they arent. and i said tinted out, i kinda just meant tinted... legally. 
i think at first they were illegal tints, but he got so many tickets for them that he fixed them and still got pulled over mad times after that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Yeah I did, because with experience on forums, there are some pretty "young" members who say stuff along those lines... Personally, I think he looks musilm, Im not 100% happy about the skin color, nor did I want a women president.. From being in Law Enforcement, you kinda grow on using race and such to help on determine the possibility of a criminal... I have heard things about him being a Muslim before, or his family is/was and has muslim friends.. Just a bit paranoid and unsure about this and Obama.. Plus his names are flat out muslim and it sounds bad... Those are my opinions, please dont be offended. And to sum it up, how does "Obama" seem "Muslim" those words itself explain it...


wow.... he looks muslim how, because he has dark lips? does he wear a kufi and have a beard? or are you referring to the nation of islam because he slightly resembles malcolm x? he's christian. just because he has an arabic name doesn't make him muslim. and even if he was muslim, that doesn't make him some sort of fanatic.

i'm glad to know the assumptions of racial profiling and bigotry within the pigs is true.
[/quote]

Im glad to see the respect you show police... Then again your from cali, its expected.
[/quote]

the respect you show police. lol. i show police great respect, but i can see where this kid is coming from. racial profiling is bullshit, how can you not have a bum opinion of cops when they blatantly say they're more suspicious of black people than white people? that's f*cking bullshit. that's not america...and what ever happened to innocent until proven guilty. i personally feel like cops have too much power. but that's a debate for another day.
[/quote]
yeah...but is it racist if it's correct?
[/quote]

we are soo far off topic on this train wreck but lets be honest here cops have a very difficult position. the public expects them to protect us but at the same time to respect our rights, if they are working in an area where statistically once particular race is more responsable for crimes then others then its difficult for them to set aide that knowledge and not suspect those people. BUT what it really comes down to is how the cops act on that knowledge, police have to smart they cant just go byfitting a visual profile they need observe behavior and put it in context with a situtation.

now i dont know malawi or how he does what ever it is that he does in law enforcement and perhaps hes more subtle about dealing with his rascism at work but hes uses words like a fat guy at a buffet, restraint is not one of his strengths at least when posting online for all we know hes a good cops who thinks everyone in hoodie or darker then a loaf of wheat bread is a criminal but doesnt actually act on it.
[/quote]

eh..i'll be honest. if i'm in an urban area and i pull over a beat up caprice on 24's with a bunch of passengers wearing do-rags...i'll be more nervous then if i pull over a soccer mom in a GMC Yukon. if that's profiling, then quit being a retard and making yourself a target.
[/quote]

and thats pretty understandable but lets say you pulled the caprice over for the same violation as teh soccer mom, if she gives you some excuse do you let her go because your less threatened by her? do you give teh other guys the ticket no matter what? do you take it even further with them becuase you suspect they are doing somehting shady and you think you might be able to make a bigger bust? do you let the soccer mom make a turn with no signal and not pull her over but pull over the caprice for the same violation?

in the town i grew up in if you drove a crappy car and you were a kid you got pulled over and they usually made up an excuse to search you thats just how it was. i was actually pulled over one time for running a stop sign that didnt exist, the cop saw i was a teenager in a crappy car and made up some excuse to pull me over and thought his tactic would scare me into thinking i did run a a stop sign. when i pointed out his blatant lie he changed the subject. if there was a stop sign he would not have done that.
[/quote]

*yeah pretty much...rims+do-rags=probably doing something illegal. white or black, the ghetto thug thing is b/c the kids want to look like they're criminals, and that's they way they get treated.*
[/quote]

that's probably the best post i've seen.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> NEWS FLASH- POLICE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR OUR PROTECTION.
> 
> Gonzales vs. Castle Rock
> 
> Please educate yourself.


then why the f*ck am i paying them?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> NEWS FLASH- POLICE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR OUR PROTECTION.
> 
> Gonzales vs. Castle Rock
> 
> Please educate yourself.


then why the f*ck am i paying them?
[/quote]

Criminal apprehension and law enforcement? Just a guess....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> NEWS FLASH- POLICE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR OUR PROTECTION.
> 
> Gonzales vs. Castle Rock
> 
> Please educate yourself.


then why the f*ck am i paying them?
[/quote]

Criminal apprehension and law enforcement? Just a guess....
[/quote]

i guess at the core of police, the purpose of them is to protect the state, and since the state has an interest in everyone that lives in it, in-directly, you could make a case that police are there to "protect" you, if the situation arises. more-so they are called to enforce the law, meaning, they're there to babysit you and make sure you dont color outside the lines. but if somebody else coloring outside the lines is a threat to your well-being, the state will use it's powers to protect it's asset (you).



> Police are agents or agencies, usually of the executive, empowered to enforce the law and to ensure public and social order through the legitimized use of force.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> NEWS FLASH- POLICE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR OUR PROTECTION.
> 
> Gonzales vs. Castle Rock
> 
> Please educate yourself.


then why the f*ck am i paying them?
[/quote]

Criminal apprehension and law enforcement? Just a guess....
[/quote]

i guess at the core of police, the purpose of them is to protect the state, and since the state has an interest in everyone that lives in it, in-directly, you could make a case that police are there to "protect" you, if the situation arises. more-so they are called to enforce the law, meaning, they're there to babysit you and make sure you dont color outside the lines. but if somebody else coloring outside the lines is a threat to your well-being, the state will use it's powers to protect it's asset (you).



> Police are agents or agencies, usually of the executive, empowered to enforce the law and to ensure public and social order through the legitimized use of force.


[/quote]

Core of what a police does is to enforce laws. If someone is breaking a law and while enforcing they happen to protect you from serious harm, good for you. Their job is to enforce law.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Core of what a police does is to enforce laws. If someone is breaking a law and while enforcing they happen to protect you from serious harm, good for you. Their job is to enforce law.


and what's their motto again, "to protect and serve"?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

although in situations they're called as first responders. trained in CPR etc (at least around here they are). if a police officer see's you drowning, he's obligated to attempt to save you so long as it doesn't pose imminent threat to his own life. if an officer see's you in trouble, basically, he's obligated by law to provide you with aide so that you dont cause harm to yourself. even when no laws are being broken...so in that regard, you could make a case that one of their duties is to protect you.

and regardless, even when somebody is breaking the law, the underlying issue is that when a bad guy is off the street, the officer is helping the populace. therefor he's protecting the public just because it's a cause and effect type of job.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> OK, now it's official - Obama's Chief of Staff will be Rahm Emmanuel, one of the biggest Zionists in Congress from an Israeli family who had criticized Bush for not supporting Israel enough. Maybe now Joe the Idiot Plumber and the rest of the "sky if falling" crowd will stop saying that an Obama presidency means death to Israel ?


Why don't we wait until we actually see Obama do something


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> although in situations they're called as first responders. trained in CPR etc (at least around here they are). if a police officer see's you drowning, he's obligated to attempt to save you so long as it doesn't pose imminent threat to his own life. if an officer see's you in trouble, basically, he's obligated by law to provide you with aide so that you dont cause harm to yourself. even when no laws are being broken...so in that regard, you could make a case that one of their duties is to protect you.
> 
> and regardless, even when somebody is breaking the law, the underlying issue is that when a bad guy is off the street, the officer is helping the populace. therefor he's protecting the public just because it's a cause and effect type of job.


That is not for police alone. Regular citizens are expected to offer a hand to another citizen if they are capable to do so.

You can argue cause and effect all day long. The high courts have rules and spelled out that police are not responsible for our protection. Do police protect us? Of course, but again, the courts have ruled it is not their responsibility to protect us.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Say what you want about racial profiling being wrong, but it saves money, time, and lives. Racial profiling is based off facts, not just somebody trying to be a jerk.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Core of what a police does is to enforce laws. If someone is breaking a law and while enforcing they happen to protect you from serious harm, good for you. Their job is to enforce law.


and what's their motto again, "to protect and serve"?









[/quote]

Catchy LAPD motto. Prob written by some consulting firm to better the image of the LAPD?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> although in situations they're called as first responders. trained in CPR etc (at least around here they are). if a police officer see's you drowning, he's obligated to attempt to save you so long as it doesn't pose imminent threat to his own life. if an officer see's you in trouble, basically, he's obligated by law to provide you with aide so that you dont cause harm to yourself. even when no laws are being broken...so in that regard, you could make a case that one of their duties is to protect you.
> 
> and regardless, even when somebody is breaking the law, the underlying issue is that when a bad guy is off the street, the officer is helping the populace. therefor he's protecting the public just because it's a cause and effect type of job.


That is not for police alone. Regular citizens are expected to offer a hand to another citizen if they are capable to do so.

You can argue cause and effect all day long. The high courts have rules and spelled out that police are not responsible for our protection. Do police protect us? Of course, but again, the courts have ruled it is not their responsibility to protect us.
[/quote]

incorrect, regular citizens are NOT called to help, it is only when they begin helping, that they are then obligated to continue. if i see a car accident, and somebody bleeding at the wheel, im not required to stop and give aid, nor am i required to call 911 (although i probably would), but if i do stop, i cannot start helping, and then leave...if i was a cop, EMT, nurse, paramedic, or any other person dubbed a "first responder", i would be legally obligated to stop and help out.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> although in situations they're called as first responders. trained in CPR etc (at least around here they are). if a police officer see's you drowning, he's obligated to attempt to save you so long as it doesn't pose imminent threat to his own life. if an officer see's you in trouble, basically, he's obligated by law to provide you with aide so that you dont cause harm to yourself. even when no laws are being broken...so in that regard, you could make a case that one of their duties is to protect you.
> 
> and regardless, even when somebody is breaking the law, the underlying issue is that when a bad guy is off the street, the officer is helping the populace. therefor he's protecting the public just because it's a cause and effect type of job.


That is not for police alone. Regular citizens are expected to offer a hand to another citizen if they are capable to do so.

You can argue cause and effect all day long. The high courts have rules and spelled out that police are not responsible for our protection. Do police protect us? Of course, but again, the courts have ruled it is not their responsibility to protect us.
[/quote]

incorrect, regular citizens are NOT called to help, it is only when they begin helping, that they are then obligated to continue. if i see a car accident, and somebody bleeding at the wheel, im not required to stop and give aid, nor am i required to call 911 (although i probably would), but if i do stop, i cannot start helping, and then leave...if i was a cop, EMT, nurse, paramedic, or any other person dubbed a "first responder", i would be legally obligated to stop and help out.
[/quote]

Wrong, some states require you give aide, where possible.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd sure love to see that link...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i'd sure love to see that link...


Ill have to dig it up. I believe Vermont and RI are two such states tho. Gimme a few to dig up some links.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

*Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives?* Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans.

*There were less natural disasters, *

*there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun,*

*the world was generally a better place.*

*Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".*
[/quote]

no....

1) religion has caused more wars then it has prevented

2) religion has nothing to do with weather or cycles of the planet, you are just noticing two different unrelated trends that in your eyes happen to be following similar path.

3) the national media and drastically improved forensic techniques have brought more attention to the fact there are crazies killing people but this is not something new. and if anything the desire to not use birth control and keep every fetus alive is leading to more degradation of the gene pool and more people brought up in unstable environments.

4) refer to the beginning of 3 national and world media bring more attention to the atrocities of the world. see number 1 how many wars have been fought over religion. the inquisition? ???

5) attributing these observation directly to one militant force is silly but I will give you that yes there is more then likely a percentage of the population that is lacking the basic morals that some religion would teach them and they could possibly benefit from but I don't agree that means you need to have "god" or "Jesus" in your life you just need better parenting and education.
[/quote]

Religion has to do with it if you believe God has absolute control over everything that happens in the universe.

I'm not even going to bother reading the rest of the responses. My reasoning is this passage "Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you". It may have been written 2000 years ago, but it holds true to this day when talking to people like you.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> My old state Indiana went for Obama... first time since 1964 they voted Dem. Bush won it by 21 in 2004


see how close it came in Kentucky?? Times are changing, out with the old bible thumping cow f*cking hypocritical retards and in with the rational and logical. Now we will actually see critical issues like oil independence and stem cell research put into play regardless of what baby Jesus says. Many kudos to Americas youth.
[/quote]

*Ever think the problem might be not because Jesus is in our lives, but the lack of him in our lives?* Look back when people lived less sinful lives and actually looked to God for help instead of humans.

*There were less natural disasters, *

*there werent as many crazy people that murder for fun,*

*the world was generally a better place.*

*Maybe God is saying to us "Ok, you dont want me in your life, fine, see how its like without me in it".*
[/quote]

no....

1) religion has caused more wars then it has prevented

2) religion has nothing to do with weather or cycles of the planet, you are just noticing two different unrelated trends that in your eyes happen to be following similar path.

3) the national media and drastically improved forensic techniques have brought more attention to the fact there are crazies killing people but this is not something new. and if anything the desire to not use birth control and keep every fetus alive is leading to more degradation of the gene pool and more people brought up in unstable environments.

4) refer to the beginning of 3 national and world media bring more attention to the atrocities of the world. see number 1 how many wars have been fought over religion. the inquisition? ???

5) attributing these observation directly to one militant force is silly but I will give you that yes there is more then likely a percentage of the population that is lacking the basic morals that some religion would teach them and they could possibly benefit from but I don't agree that means you need to have "god" or "Jesus" in your life you just need better parenting and education.
[/quote]

Religion has to do with it if you believe God has absolute control over everything that happens in the universe.

I'm not even going to bother reading the rest of the responses. My reasoning is this passage "Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you". It may have been written 2000 years ago, but it holds true to this day when talking to people like you.
[/quote]

dude, you're wasting your time. anyone who honestly makes the tired "religion is the cause of..." argument is feeding at the same trough as those who believe guns kill people and all you can eat buffets create fat people. it's just a way to blaming something other than people for what people do. as if most wars would stop if there was no religion. as if people don't really want to kill each other enough to use anything to justify it. don't bother, trying to reason about this to someone who's left logic behind.


----------

